# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Nos Autres Rubriques > [Jurigeek] Une révolution du marché de l'occasion ?
Savez-vous que le droit se prête mal aux synonymes et autres définitions ambiguës ? Tenez, par exemple, pour un non juriste qui parcourt cette news rapidement, il apparaît que je vais vous parler de divination, d'un vieux groupe de rock suédois et d'une dame aveugle. Dans votre esprit perturbé, vous vous figurez que c'est la vielle dame aveugle qui prédit au vieux groupe de rock suédois un final countdown de leur carrière. Vous avez tout faux. 

Parce qu'en réalité, si l'on s'en tient aux termes exacts de cette news, je vais vous parler d'Oracle, d'Europe et de la Justice. Vous voyez ? Ça n'a rien à voir.  En droit il faut toujours rester précis et ne jamais utiliser un mot pour un autre. 

Mais pourquoi diable vous parler des déboires de la société Oracle, célèbre pour ses programmes informatiques de gestion de bases de données, avec la justice européenne ? Parce que cette dernière vient de dynamiter le marché de l'occasion. Vous êtes confus ? C'est normal, ne vous inquiétez pas, ça va bien se passer. Reprenons. 

Dans un accès de fulgurance qui a étonné même le tout Paris, je vous rappelais dans cette news les complexités du marché de l'occasion dans le domaine des jeux vidéo et notamment le problème juridique que posait le support matériel (DVD en général), sur lequel vous aviez l'usus, le fructus et l'abusus (selon l'article 544 du Code civil), droits qui vous autorisent la revente de votre DVD, mais ce dernier contient une œuvre de l'esprit (le jeu) au sujet duquel on ne vous avait conféré qu'une licence d'utilisation (articles L. 111-1 et L. 111-3 du Code de la propriété intellectuelle), et cette licence n'est pas cessible. La licence ne vous vend rien du tout, elle vous permet d'utiliser, grosse nuance. Il  y a donc une sorte de conflit entre votre droit de revendre un objet matériel (CD) et votre interdiction de revendre la licence d'utilisation du jeu qui se trouve sur l'objet matériel. 

J'ajoutais, avec ce brio inimitable qui a fait mon succès d'ici jusqu'à Soleillet, que la question de l'épuisement du droit de distribution (article L.122-3-1 du Code de la propriété intellectuelle) réglait ce conflit, puisqu'il disposait que dès la première vente au public d'un support matériel contenant une œuvre de l'esprit, l'auteur épuise son droit de s'opposer à une revente du support matériel qui contient l'œuvre de l'esprit, ce qui signifie qu'aucune licence d'exploitation ne devrait pouvoir s'opposer à votre revente sur le marché de l'occasion d'un DVD. Cet article permet de donner un sens à l'abusus que vous détenait sur le support matériel. 

Se posait alors la question des DRM, pourtant tout à fait admis par le législateur (article L. 331-5 du Code de la propriété intellectuelle). En véritable Homme Mystère du droit, je posais, en guise de conclusion cette angoissante question: _"du coup, un éditeur/distributeur qui vend un DVD truffé de DRM et autre clé unique violerait le principe de l'épuisement du droit de distribution et l'abusus de l'acheteur ? C'est cette question qu'aura à trancher un Tribunal."_ C'était beau, vous avez pleuré, et on s'était quitté bons amis. 

Mais voilà que l'Europe  s'en mêle et d'ailleurs s'emmêle et vient de rendre une décision qui a fait grand bruit. En effet, la Cour de justice de l'Union Européenne a jugé, le 3 juillet dernier qu'un créateur de logiciels, comme Oracle, ne peut s’opposer à la revente d’occasion des licences permettant l’utilisation de ses programmes téléchargés via Internet (donc sans vente de support matériel), et ce même quand la licence l'interdit expressément. 

Et ça, c'est balèze. Parce que bon, si la question se posait pour les supports matériels contenant une œuvre de l'esprit, les œuvres de l'esprit dématérialisées ne laissaient planer aucun doute. Quand vous téléchargez un jeu sur Steam par exemple, vous n'achetez aucun support matériel. Vous payez, dans le cadre d'une licence, le droit d'utiliser le jeu et encore dans un périmètre bien délimité par ladite licence. Vous n'avez le droit de l'installer qu'une fois, ou 3, ou 5. Vous ne pouvez pas céder votre licence. Vous ne pouvez pas la prêter. Vous n'avez aucun droit sauf celui qui vous est donnée par le détenteur du droit sur le jeu. 

Mais, pour la Cour de l'Union européenne, il faut avoir une autre analyse. Dans l'affaire qui lui a  été soumise, la société Oracle se plaignait de ce que l'un de ces licenciés allemand (qui avait téléchargé les programmes par internet) proposait des «promotions spéciales Oracle», dans le cadre desquelles il offrait à la vente des licences «déjà utilisées» pour les programmes d’ordinateur d’Oracle et ce alors que lesdites licences prohibaient expressément une telle revente. 

La Cour de l'Union, saisi de la question de savoir si oui ou non une telle revente d'occasion était légale, a donc jugé que la première vente d’une copie d’un programme d’ordinateur dans l’Union, par le titulaire du droit d’auteur ou avec son consentement, épuise le droit de distribution de cette copie dans l’Union. On retrouve donc la notion d'épuisement des droits.

Sauf que normalement ce principe n'est pas applicable s'il n'y a pas vente d'un support matériel. D'ailleurs, Oracle a tenu devant la Cour le raisonnement suivant: Cette société a plaidé qu'elle ne vendait pas de copies de ses programmes d’ordinateur mais qu’elle mettait gratuitement à la disposition de ses clients, sur son site Internet, une copie du programme et que ceux-ci pouvait procéder au téléchargement de cette copie. La copie ainsi téléchargée ne peut cependant être utilisée par ces clients que s’ils ont conclu un contrat de licence d’utilisation avec Oracle. Une telle licence donne aux clients d’Oracle un droit d’utilisation à durée indéterminée, non exclusif et non cessible, du programme d’ordinateur concerné. Et, selon Oracle, ni la mise à la disposition gratuite de la copie ni la conclusion du contrat de licence d’utilisation n’impliquent un transfert du droit de propriété de cette copie. Et s'il n'y a pas transfert du droit de propriété et bien il n'y a pas d'épuisement. C'est pour cela qu'en France, l'épuisement des droits existe lorsqu'il y a vente d'un support matériel contenant une œuvre de l'esprit. Comme je le disais plus haut, cette vente confère l'abusus à l'acheteur, donc le droit de revente. 

Mais voilà: la Cour de l'Union a décidé que le téléchargement d’une copie d’un programme d’ordinateur ET la conclusion d’un contrat de licence d’utilisation se rapportant à celle-ci forment un tout indivisible. En effet, le téléchargement d’une copie d’un programme d’ordinateur est dépourvu d’utilité si ladite copie ne peut pas être utilisée par son détenteur. Ces deux opérations doivent dès lors être examinées dans leur ensemble aux fins de leur qualification juridique.

Et dans le cas d'Oracle, la Cour considère que la mise à la disposition par Oracle d’une copie de son programme d’ordinateur et la conclusion d’un contrat de licence d’utilisation y afférente visent ainsi à rendre ladite copie utilisable par ses clients, de manière permanente, moyennant le paiement d’un prix destiné à permettre au titulaire du droit d’auteur d’obtenir une rémunération correspondant à la valeur économique de la copie de l’œuvre dont il est propriétaire.

Pour la Cour, cela implique le transfert du droit de propriété de la copie du programme d’ordinateur concerné. C'est donc ça qui est fort. La licence implique un transfert du droit de propriété de la copie du programme, fut-il téléchargé sur le net. 

Et qui dit vente, dit alors épuisement du droit de distribution et par conséquent, l'ayant droit ne peut plus s'opposer à la revente. La licence peut être cédée par le premier acheteur à un deuxième acheteur, même si une clause l'interdit. Parce que l'ayant droit ne peut pas lutter contre l'épuisement du droit de distribution. 

Le raisonnement est au fond simple: Pour contourner le problème, la Cour a décidé qu'il fallait tout considérer comme une vente. Si vous me pardonnez l'expression, c'est couillu, parce qu'à nouveau, octroyer une licence d'utilisation à quelqu'un n'est pas juridiquement une vente. Mais la Cour n'est pas de cet avis et pour les consommateurs, c'est génial. Cela signifie que le marché de l'occasion, même pour un logiciel téléchargé sur le net, est ouvert. 

Et pour notre loisir préféré, ça veut dire quoi ? Que Steam, pour ne citer que lui, va être obligé de permettre la revente d'occasion des jeux qu'on a téléchargés auxquels on ne joue plus ? Tempérons un peu notre enthousiasme. 

Tout d'abord, l'affaire jugée par la Cour porte sur une licence à durée illimitée. Le licencié avait un droit illimité d'utilisation du logiciel. La Cour aurait pu juger différemment si la licence avait été octroyée pour un temps limité. Vous me direz, les licences portant sur un jeu vidéo ne sont pas limitées dans le temps. Mais rien n'empêcherait steam (ou n'importe quel "vendeur" de jeux dématérialisés) de nous octroyer une licence pour une année, dont il faudrait demander le renouvellement, même à titre gratuit à chaque expiration. Du coup la licence serait limitée dans le temps.

Ensuite, la copie du logiciel d'Oracle était disponible gratuitement sur internet. Le deuxième acheteur pouvait donc légalement télécharger le logiciel et acheter d'occasion la licence au premier acheteur. Mais un jeu n'est jamais disponible gratuitement sur internet. Donc, pour se procurer une copie, il faudrait le télécharger illégalement ! En décider autrement reviendrait à permettre la libre circulation d'un jeu, ce qui est impossible au vu de notre droit actuel. Parce que n'oubliez pas que les DRM sont légaux et que la copie non autorisée d'un jeu est illégale. Même la copie privée n'est pas un droit, mais une simple exception. Donc, si vous ne pouvez pas télécharger un jeu légalement, sauf à l'acheter, acquérir d'occasion une licence ne servirait pas à grand-chose.

Enfin, la Cour avait à analyser une licence portant sur un logiciel. Or, le logiciel est traité à part dans le Code de la propriété intellectuelle. Alors, est ce que cette jurisprudence vaut pour tous les fichiers numériques assortis d'une licence d'utilisation, ou que pour les logiciels ? Impossible de le savoir pour l'instant. La question n'est pas anodine, car, depuis un arrêt du 25 juin 2009, la Cour de cassation a jugé que _« Le jeu vidéo est une œuvre complexe qui ne saurait se réduire à sa seule dimension logicielle, quelle que soit l’importance de celle-ci»_. Le jeu vidéo n'est pas un logiciel au sens juridique, c'est une œuvre de l'esprit complexe qui répond aux règles classiques du droit d'auteur et non pas à celles du logiciel (enfin c'est un peu plus complexe que ça mais vous pouvez retenir que ce n'est pas qu'un logiciel). Du coup, si la jurisprudence de la Cour ne concerne qu'un logiciel, elle ne serait pas applicable à notre média. 

Enfin, mais là vraiment enfin hein, un enfin définitif, la jurisprudence de la Cour est bien jolie, mais elle ne vous permet pas de contraindre Steam (ou un autre) à vous permettre de revendre d'occasion votre licence sur un jeu, même si on considère que la décision de la Cour s'applique sans réserve au cas du jeu vidéo. Il faudrait assigner en justice, en France, Steam ou un autre et invoquer devant le juge français cette jurisprudence européenne, et il faudrait que le juge français la suive pour que le distributeur qui s'oppose à la revente soit condamné. 

Mais bon, gageons que cette évolution juridique va dans le bon sens du consommateur et que d'ici quelques années, la revente d'occasion d'un logiciel et de sa licence d'utilisation sera acceptée.

Voir la news (0 image, 0 vidéo )

----------


## Perlooz

Plus de textes, moins de blagues, tu files un mauvais coton GMB...  :tired:

----------


## frunzy

c'est cool, parce que la dématérialisation va beaucoup (trop) dans le sens de : de moins en moins de choses nous appartiennent, son sous notre contrôle et nous sont garantis.
Personnellement j'en ai marre des licences bizarres de windows sur ton ordi que tu as perdu si ton ordi plante avant que tu ais fait les 6 dvds de sauvegarde... Encore un bon article

----------


## gros_bidule

Yep. On a deux gros soucis sur Internet :
- les andouilles qui veulent pirater à outrance. Bref, les (ou plutôt Des) gens veulent s'affranchir des principes qui font que notre société tient à peu près debout (pas voler, pas diffamer, pas taper, etc)
- les éditeurs qui eux aussi se permettent tout et n'importe quoi (DRM abusifs, interdiction de l'occasion, etc)

Espérons que les états taperont un petit peu moins sur les con-sommateurs, et redirigeront un peu de leur haine vers les éditeurs, qui sont eux-aussi des délinquants.
A titre d'exemple, ça fait des mois que je ne peux plus jouer à Crysis, tout ça parce que j'ai changé 4 fois de machine : _gnagnagna vous avez dépassé votre nombre max d'activations_; et le support qui répond pas. Si ça ce n'est pas de la délinquance de grosse société, je sais pas ce que c'est. J'ai beau avoir payé le jeu, non, la société se dit que... bab nan, je n'ai plus le droit d'y jouer. Ouaip, comme ça, et je suis bon pour aller me faire voir. Les rôles seraient inversés que je serais déjà derrière les barreaux.
De la justice pour tous, bourdayl ! Même si ce n'est vraiment pas gagné.

----------


## barbarian_bros

Le jour où Steam nous met des licences temporaires renouvelables, va falloir qu'ils vendent tous les jeux au tarif des 'promo flash'... D'ailleurs je suppose qu'il serait légèrement abusif de leur part de me forcer d'accepter le changement de licence (de permanent à temporaire) pour pouvoir me connecter...

Par contre je rêve d'avoir un jour un bouton 'vendre' (tarif au choix, même gratuit) dans mon client Steam... juste histoire de pouvoir passer les jeux au fiston une fois que je les ai finis... "Transférer vers tel compte"... hop ça enlève le jeu de ma liste et ça le rajoute sur le compte du gamin... après tout la licence a été payée pour une personne, et cette licence ne serait donc utilisée que par une personne...sur une période donnée.

Pareil, j'ai fini Batman, je n'y jouerais plus, je transfère la licence à un pote, gratuitement ou non. Je suis même d'accord pour que steam prenne un petit pourcentage en cas de revente... après tout si je désinstalle le jeu et que mon pote ne l'achète pas, ils ne gagnent rien, là si je revend ils touchent par exemple 10%.
Et rien n'empêche Steam de bombarder mon pote de pubs pour des jeux de la même licence, des fois qu'il y prenne gout. 

Après tout ce système s'apparenterait à leur vente en 'Gift', sauf que je joue au jeu avant de l'envoyer à quelqu'un d'autre. Steam ne perdrait  rien, et gagnerait même un pourcentage si il y a revente, quitte même à organiser un service : rapatriez vos vieux jeux non-steam sur votre compte, puis revendez-les via Steam. 
Je rêve... mais ça serait tellement bien...

----------


## gros_bidule

> Je suis même d'accord pour que steam prenne un petit pourcentage en cas de revente... après tout si je désinstalle le jeu et que mon pote ne l'achète pas, ils ne gagnent rien, là si je revend ils touchent par exemple 10%.


 Ha mais non justement, surtout pas. Si on commence à leur laisser le droit de prendre une dîme sur le marcher de l'occasion, ça va devenir une normalité.
Là j'ai un DVD de Rayman Origins, sans DRM, et ben je peux le revendre à n'importe qui, sans payer une taxe à Ubisoft. La présence d'un DRM ou d'une clause ~abusive dans le CLUF (ou truc du genre, je m'y perds) ne devrait en aucun cas permettre la pratique de la taxation de l'occasion.
J'avais bien 100 jeux MegaDrive : bah j'ai tout vendu dans une brocante. C'est un droit, et Sega n'a pas touché un rond. Là j'ai deux fois plus de jeux sur Steam, mais ils me restent sur les bras alors que j'aimerais vraiment m'en débarrasser (et JE veux fixer mon prix de vente, et sans payer de dîme). En quoi un jeu sur Steam serait-il différent d'un jeu MegaDrive ? Le support ? Même pas, quand on sait que même les jeux sur média physique (CD/DVD) ont des DRM qui bloquent la revente. Y'a un gros soucis et ce n'est absolument pas normal : je me sens lésé, à juste titre.

Faut pas être "gentil" avec les commerciaux, car si tu leurs donne ta main ils finissent par de bouffer tout ton bras et trouver ça normal.
La gentillesse n'a aucun poids lorsqu'on parle de vente ou de fric. J'ai beau être super gentil avec mon banquier, il ne fera pas de cadeau si j'ai un soucis.

----------


## True Duke U

Concernant Steam et le fait qu'un jeu n'est pas disponible en téléchargement gratuit et qu'il paraît donc impossible de procéder à la revente sans que l'acquéreur soit obliger de télécharger une version illégale, m'est avis que c'est un faux problème.
En théorie et en pratique, rien n'empêche la mise en place d'un système permettant de transférer un jeu d'un compte vers un autre. Puisqu'après tout, l'achat d'un jeu ne fait "que" débloquer la possibilité de le télécharger (et d'y associer une licence d'utilisation).
Il "suffirait' lors de la cession d'un jeu, via le client Steam, de désactiver le jeu chez le revendeur (désinstallation du jeu, désactivation de la licence,etc., ...) et d'activer toutes ses fonctionnalités pour ce jeu chez l'acquéreur qui le retrouverait dans sa bibliothèques de jeux et pourrait le télécharger à volonté.

----------


## gros_bidule

Exactement, et d'un point de vue technique c'est largement faisable (il en faut surtout pas qu'ils nous sortent le coup du "_houlala c'est de l'informatique, c'est compliquay et ça va prendre bien un an, ou deux_". C'est l'excuse à la con type depuis pas mal de temps).
- niveau Steam : comme tu l'as dit, transfert des droits sur le jeu et roulez jeunesse  ::): 
- parcontre il faudra aussi et surtout jouer avec les systèmes de protection tiers : je pense à l'époque où un certain jeu d'Ubi ne pouvait s'installer que trois fois, sans possibilité de regagner des jetons d'installation (le dernier Anno je crois ?). Il faudrait donc que ces éditeurs jouent aussi le jeu, ce qui complique la chose ==> d'un point de vue technique, là aussi c'est simple. Tout est simple en fait, mais ce qui est compliqué, c'est de mettre d'accord le revendeur ET tous les éditeurs de solutions de protection. Y'en aura forcément qui traineront la patte.

----------


## ploper

> En quoi un jeu sur Steam serait-il différent d'un jeu MegaDrive ?


Sega n'a pas payé de serveurs pour que tu puisses revendre tes jeux, faire ce dont on parle sur STEAM pousse valve à payer et entretenir la connexion et la bande passante nécessaire au transfert de biens. Tu payes bien ebay ou la poste pour pouvoir vendre par correspondance. ca me paraitrait normal que steam touche de l'argent sur cette transaction.

----------


## Snydlock

> En quoi un jeu sur Steam serait-il différent d'un jeu MegaDrive ? Le support ?


Le fait que tu sois sur un ordinateur connecté à internet ?
En physique, y'a une limite matérielle, un jeu va être utilisé par quoi ? Une dizaine de personnes.
Tandis qu'en démat', une licence pour un jeu, elle va pouvoir être utilisée par combien de joueurs ? 100, 1000 ?
Je ne suis pas sûr que les développeurs et les éditeurs puissent survivre à ça.
Attention, je ne les plains pas et moi aussi les DRM et autres conneries du genre me gonflent. Mais faut savoir se mettre à leur place.

----------


## gros_bidule

Ben non.
L'occasion n'a pas tué les studio de devs à l'époque où l'ou trouvait des boutiques spécialisées dans le rachat et la revente de jeux MegaDrive (jusqu'à Playstation) d'occasion. C'était connu d'ailleurs : tu viens avec deux vieux jeux que tu vends à la boutique, et tu achètes un autre titre lui aussi en occaz.

Steam est avant tout un revendeur. D'accord, il faut pouvoir télécharger les jeux, mais c'est tout. Les autres services de cette plateforme (chat, etc) sont sensés être gratuits.
Je ne paie pas la poste quand, une fois que j'ai reçu une carte postale d'un ami, je la donne à quelqu'un. Si je la renvois par la poste, bah c'est un nouvel envoi, et donc un nouveau service. Puis bon, il n'est même pas question de licence, on s'éloigne donc.
Et quid des jeux comme TF2 que tu trouves en DVD à Carrouf (c'est comme ça que je l'ai pris d'ailleurs) ? Tu as beau acheter le DVD, Steam t'oblige à repasser par leurs serveurs.
Il y a encore quelques années on avait des jeux installés à partir de CD/DVD, et les mises à jour se trouvaient sur les sites des éditeurs. Ca ne les a jamais gêné, et il n'a jamais été question de payer une dîme quand tu revendais ton DVD à quelqu'un. Pourquoi introduire une dîme maintenant ?

Vous êtes trop gentils là. Steam (et plein d'autres plateformes) s'autorise des choses intolérables. Mais comme d'hab, les gens acceptent, et le temps fait que ça devient la normalité. Ca a été le cas avec les DRM : quelques uns ont hurlé, mais la masse s'est tue et a marché en rang, comme de bons petits moutons.

Il y a un énorme paquet de pognon au milieu de la table, et les client et commerciaux sont autours. Chacun essaie de tirer le paquet vers lui (les clients via le piratage, les commerciaux via des pratiques qu'on connait).
Si tu laisses quelqu'un tirer un peu trop longtemps sur le paquet, tu peux être certain qu'il ne va pas s'arrêter là.
EA (je crois, ou MS ? Ché plus) l'a déjà fait en taxant la revente de jeux : en introduisant un pass que le nouveau propriétaire de la licence doit payer pour jouer en ligne. Bah ça, c'est une dîme, et c'est intolérable. Si EA l'a fait, Steam le fera, surtout si on l'y pousse.
Si demain je vais devant la porte de ton domicile et je te dis "_Pour passer ta porte, tu dois me payer 1€ de péage_". Soit tu me pètes la figure (j'espère), soit tu te dits "_1€ seulement ? Merci l'ami !_". Je te laisse deviner comment les gens ont réagit avec EA (Indice : "_10€ seulement ? Ouaiiis c'est pas cher !_"). Et oui, ça fait peur.

----------


## ploper

> Ben non.
> L'occasion n'a pas tué les studio de devs à l'époque où l'ou trouvait des boutiques spécialisées dans le rachat et la revente de jeux MegaDrive (jusqu'à Playstation) d'occasion. C'était connu d'ailleurs : tu viens avec deux vieux jeux que tu vends à la boutique, et tu achètes un autre titre lui aussi en occaz.
> 
> Steam est avant tout un revendeur. D'accord, il faut pouvoir télécharger les jeux, mais c'est tout. Les autres services de cette plateforme (chat, etc) sont sensés être gratuits.
> Je ne paie pas la poste quand, une fois que j'ai reçu une carte postale d'un ami, je la donne à quelqu'un. Si je la renvois par la poste, bah c'est un nouvel envoi, et donc un nouveau service. Puis bon, il n'est même pas question de licence, on s'éloigne donc.
> Et quid des jeux comme TF2 que tu trouves en DVD à Carrouf (c'est comme ça que je l'ai pris d'ailleurs) ? Tu as beau acheter le DVD, Steam t'oblige à repasser par leurs serveurs.
> Il y a encore quelques années on avait des jeux installés à partir de CD/DVD, et les mises à jour se trouvaient sur les sites des éditeurs. Ca ne les a jamais gêné, et il n'a jamais été question de payer une dîme quand tu revendais ton DVD à quelqu'un. Pourquoi introduire une dîme maintenant ?


Parce que tu paierais le service de petites annonces en plus de celui qui te permet de DL le jeu quand tu l'achètes. Tu paies bien ebay pour mettre ta petite annonce, tu payais aussi le magasin d'occasion dont tu parles qui mettait en relation les acheteurs et les vendeurs d'occasion. Et on n'a jamais parlé de faire payer les updates des jeux. je vois pas le rapport avec le fait que les MàJ se trouvaient sur les sites d'éditeurs...

----------


## Snydlock

> Ben non.
> L'occasion n'a pas tué les studio de devs à l'époque où l'ou trouvait des boutiques spécialisées dans le rachat et la revente de jeux MegaDrive (jusqu'à Playstation) d'occasion. C'était connu d'ailleurs : tu viens avec deux vieux jeux que tu vends à la boutique, et tu achètes un autre titre lui aussi en occaz.


Sauf qu'à l'époque, on n'était pas connecté au monde comme on l'est aujourd'hui.
Les proportions ne sont pas les mêmes.




> Si EA l'a fait, Steam le fera, surtout si on l'y pousse.


Comme tu l'as dit, Steam est un revendeur, de quel droit il se permettrait de créer des pass online ?
En l'état, on ne peut pas revendre nos jeux liés à Steam mais si ça devient possible, alors oui, tous les éditeurs s'y mettront. 
Et on les aura poussé à le faire.  ::(:

----------


## gros_bidule

> Parce que tu paierais le service de petites annonces en plus de celui qui te permet de DL le jeu quand tu l'achètes. Tu paies bien ebay pour mettre ta petite annonce, tu payais aussi le magasin d'occasion dont tu parles qui mettait en relation les acheteurs et les vendeurs d'occasion. Et on n'a jamais parlé de faire payer les updates des jeux. je vois pas le rapport avec le fait que les MàJ se trouvaient sur les sites d'éditeurs...


 Le service d'annonces de Steam est gratuit (les annonces... le magasin ? Y'a aussi des petites annonces ?). Tous les trucs que steam ajoute n'ont pas à être payants, à moins que tu ne signes un nouveau contrat. Mais à ma connaissance, tu ne paies pas de taxe liée aux annonces & co.
Pour ebay, bah ebay vend un service d'annonces, il est donc normal que tu le paies pour ça. Je ne vois pas le rapport avec les jeux. Si j'achète un truc sur ebay, je suis libre de le revendre moi aussi plus tard. Et si je le revends autrement que par ebay, bah je ne vais pas payer de dîme à ebay  :;): 

Oui, il n'a jamais été question de faire payer les updates des jeux, mais j'ai dis ça pour réagir au fait que l'on dise que Steam doit bien payer son infrastructure réseau, que ça a un cout, etc. Faut pas déconnay  ::):  Steam se paie en prenant un pourcentage sur les ventes de jeux, c'est son business-model, c'est comme ça qu'il marche. Si tu considères que la maintenance de Steam doit se payer, alors il faudrait aussi que les acheteurs de Diablo3 paient un abonnement pour la maintenance des serveurs Blibli. Tu vois le délire de ouf malade ?
Si la maintenance de Steam devait se payer, il faudrait alors pouvoir demander réparation lorsque le service Steam est indisponible (rhoo, juste à chaque grosse sortie ou évènement ^^, ce qui arrive 30 fois plus souvent que le crash du réseau GSM d'Orange). A ma connaissance, on peut se brosser.

Snydlock : les proportions,... bah Steam se paie déjà avec les ventes de jeux. Y a pas à repasser à la caisse donc.

----------


## ploper

> Le service d'annonces de Steam est gratuit. Tous les trucs que steam ajoute n'ont pas à être payants, à moins que tu ne signes un nouveau contrat. Mais à ma connaissance, tu ne paies pas de taxe liée aux annonces & co.
> Pour ebay, bah ebay vend un service d'annonces, il est donc normal que tu le paies pour ça. Je ne vois pas le rapport avec les jeux. Si j'achète un truc sur ebay, je suis libre de le revendre moi aussi plus tard. eEt si je le revends autrement que par ebay, bah je ne vais pas payer de dîme à ebay 
> 
> Oui, il n'a jamais été question de faire payer les updates des jeux, mais j'ai dis ça pour réagir au fait que l'on dise que Steam doit bien payer son infrastructure réseau, que ça a un cout, etc. Faut pas déconnay


Gratuit selon qui? toi? on parle d'un truc qui n'est même pas encore en place. Ce serait tout à fait normal que tu payes un peu pour pouvoir revendre ton jeu via steam si c'est steam qui te met en relation avec l'acheteur non? comme le fait ebay.... ou le faisait ton magasin de jeux d'occase... 
Et quand tu vois les prix de la bande passante quand tu veux louer un site web par exemple, oui je maintiens qu'il faut bien que steam paye son infrastructure... (même si je trouve ca abusé de faire payer des jeux dématérialisés au prix du jeu en version DVD)

----------


## Snydlock

> Snydlock : les proportions,... bah Steam se paie déjà avec les ventes de jeux. Y a pas à repasser à la caisse donc.


T'as pas l'air de saisir.
Je ne parle pas de l'histoire de dîme mais de la possibilité d'échanger librement nos jeux sur Steam.
Et ce que j'en dis c'est que contrairement au support physique, il n'y aucune limite en dématérialisé.

----------


## gros_bidule

ploper, Steam paie déjà son infrastructure via les ventes de jeux. Au nom de quoi faudrait-il introduire une taxe sur l'occasion ?

Pour le système de petites annonces (sorry, j'avais mal compris et ai édité mon post), alors oui, il serait normal de verser une taxe à Steam pour le service de Steam. Mais ce qu'on demande, c'est de pouvoir revendre ses jeux autrement que via Steam (it iz very important !). Et là, hors de question de payer Steam.
Quand au fait que le système veut qu'il faudra quand même une intervention de Steam (transfert de licence) et des éditeurs tiers (Securom, etc), bah c'est bien Steam & co qui le veulent bien. ils ont ajouté cette couche de protection, et ce n'est pas à nous de la financer. Puis quoi encore  :;): 


Snydlock, le support physique lui non plus n'a pas de limite (un DVD peut passer de mains en mains, même 50 fois). De quelle limite parles-tu ?


Nom d'un p'tit bonhomme, l'est déjà 3h du mat. Bonne nuit !

----------


## Snydlock

> Snydlock, le support physique lui non plus n'a pas de limite (un DVD peut passer de mains en mains, même 50 fois). De quelle limite parles-tu ?


Tu crois franchement qu'un DVD peut passer d'une personne à une autre aussi souvent et aussi vite qu'un produit dématérialisé ?
Quand je parle de limite, je parle du fait que c'est un objet, qu'il faut pouvoir le transmette physiquement et ça prends du temps, de l'argent.
Dans une moindre mesure, y'a une limite géographique. Un jeu physique va rarement traverser des milliers de km plusieurs fois.
Et une limite d'usure. Un DvD, ça se raye, ça se casse, etc. Le dématérialisé reste toujours neuf.

----------


## ploper

> ploper, Steam paie déjà son infrastructure via les ventes de jeux. Au nom de quoi faudrait-il introduire une taxe sur l'occasion ?
> 
> Pour le système de petites annonces (sorry, j'avais mal compris et ai édité mon post), alors oui, il serait normal de verser une taxe à Steam pour le service de Steam. Mais ce qu'on demande, c'est de pouvoir revendre ses jeux autrement que via Steam (it iz very important !). Et là, hors de question de payer Steam.
> Quand au fait que le système veut qu'il faudra quand même une intervention de Steam (transfert de licence) et des éditeurs tiers (Securom, etc), bah c'est bien Steam & co qui le veulent bien. ils ont ajouté cette couche de protection, et ce n'est pas à nous de la financer. Puis quoi encore 
> 
> 
> Snydlock, le support physique lui non plus n'a pas de limite (un DVD peut passer de mains en mains, même 50 fois). De quelle limite parles-tu ?
> 
> 
> Nom d'un p'tit bonhomme, l'est déjà 3h du mat. Bonne nuit !


Oui il paye son infrastructure qui correspond à la vente de jeux, mais si on s'échange les jeux via steam, ca va facilement doubler le trafic, donc les coûts ne sont plus les mêmes. 
Et pour la limite du dvd, bah au bout d'un moment il est rayé et inutilisable. D'où la limite d'échanges par support physique.

----------


## Mastaba

Le problème c' est justement que steam a imposé ce plombage de beaucoup, d' énormément de jeux qui doivent désormais obligatoirement passer par lui pour être activés, téléchargés, installés, lançés et, imaginons dans le futur, revendus.

Si on peut revendre un jeux steam sans passer par steam c' est bien sûr encore mieux, mais bien évidemment celà ôterait tout l' intérêt (pour les éditeurs) du caractère obligatoire de steam, qui préféreront sans aucun doute un transfert au sein de comptes steam pour conserver l' emprise du DRM steam.

Le vendeur n' aura donc d' autre choix que de passer par steam, il ne devrait alors pas devoir encore payer à steam un % pour son "service", qui n' est en fait qu' une entrave supplémentaire.
Sinon pourquoi ne pas payer à chaque lançement de jeu ? A chaque utilisation de steam ? A chaque connexion ? A chaque minute de jeu ?

Comme déjà dit, le DRM atroce et infâme de Diablo 3 (et des jeux ubi) qui consiste à devoir rester connecté même en solo est là à des fins de contrôle, et certainement pas pour façiliter la vie du joueur, ce n' est certainement pas à ce dernier de supporter une nouvelle fois ce choix de l' éditeur si il s' avère finalement être désastreux pour lui car trop coûteux.

Ce serait bien cocasse de voir blizzard couper ses serveurs parceque suffisamment de copies de Diablo 3 ont été vendues et que l' hôtel des ventes ne rapporte pas assez pour justifier l' entretien des serveurs.

Parceque steam ce n' est qu' une plateforme de vente et de DRM, et certainement pas une avançée pour le joueur/consommateur/utilisateur.
La justification de son existence et de sa rentabilité n' est vraiment pas de notre ressort, si il s' avère que la bande passante devient trop coûteuse pour contrebalançer l' effet "positif" (pour les éditeurs j' entends), et bien ils n' auront qu' à s' en passer purement et simplement.


Steam me fait horreur parceque mes libertés se sont retrouvées très fortement réduites depuis son omniprésence, je ne peux plus ne serait-ce que prêter un jeu, ou essayer le mode multijoueur en réseau local à deux avec une seule license comme on pouvait très souvent le faire dans le temps ni revendre mes jeux, et me retrouve finalement à la merci d' un service qui peut à tout moment supprimer mes droits à jouer sans le moindre état d' âme, comme on l' a très bien vu de nombreuses fois avec les VACban de steam qui désactive l' ensemble du catalogue pourtant acheté avec du vrai argent, ou les bloquages de comptes de Diablo3 de gens qui osent se plaindre.

Quand je vois que je peux aujourd' hui ressortir mes vieux jeux CD-ROM des années 90/2000, les réinstaller sur la dosbox et y rejouer n' importequand, dans n' importequelle condition, sur n' importequel PC, sans connexion internet, sans avoir à rendre de compte à quelque éditeur, qui sont d' ailleurs aujourd' hui pour la pluspart disparu, ca laisse songeur quand au futur de nos "aquisitions" sur steam et autres plateformes dématérialisées obligatoires...

En fait aujourd' hui on ne fait plus que louer temporairement nos jeux, qui sont susceptibles de disparaître de la surfaçe de la Terre au moindre souci technique sur les serveurs de steam, blizzard ou autres.
Le cloud gaming prochain achèvera sans doute complètement cette transition vers le néant.

La seule chose tangible qui subsiste est l' argent qu' on mettra dedans, tout comme c' est déjà le cas avec Diablo 3, qui vends en argent réel des morceaux de codes immatériels dont on ne devient même pas propriétaire, et qui sont susceptibles d' être modifiés et repris à tout moment.

On achète du vent qui ne nous appartient pas, que l' éditeur peut nous reprendre, modifier, détruire et recréer à chaque seconde, à l' infini sans avoir à rendre le moindre compte à qui que ce soit.

----------


## jaragorn_99

Pour ma part, j'espere pouvoir essayé revendre Diablo 3 à un pigeon du coup.

----------


## Yank31

Bon article.

Concernant ta deuxième observation, "Donc, pour se procurer une copie, il faudrait le télécharger illégalement !", il me semble que tu y réponds plus haut : "La licence implique un transfert du droit de propriété de la copie du programme, fut-il téléchargé sur le net. "

A supposer cette JP appliquée, il reviendrait donc aux distributeurs de mettre une copie du programme à disposition des détenteurs de la licence, non ?


Une chose que je ne comprends pas. Si les deux opérations sont considérées comme un tout indivisible qualifié de vente, quid du fructus quand on sait que certaines licences prohibent explicitement les utilisations commerciales (je pense à l'éditeur de cartes de SC2, par exemple) ?

C'est gros de considérer l'octroi d'une licence comme une vente...

----------


## Myope

Les jeux steam qui nécessitent pas steam pour les lancer, on pourrait les graver et les revendre?

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> On achète du vent qui ne nous appartient pas, que l' éditeur peut nous reprendre, modifier, détruire et recréer à chaque seconde, à l' infini sans avoir à rendre le moindre compte à qui que ce soit.


"Peut". Mais ne le fait pas. Ou si peu.
Parce que l'éditeur qui s'y risquerait pour de bon et de manière fréquente ne vendrait plus longtemps ses jeux.

---------- Post added at 13h06 ---------- Previous post was at 13h05 ----------




> Les jeux steam qui nécessitent pas steam pour les lancer, on pourrait les graver et les revendre?


Euh, par défaut,un jeu Steam c'est un jeu qui a besoin de Steam pour se lancer...
Ta question est illogique  :tired:

----------


## Eilkh

A la lecture des commentaires, je me rends compte que certains critiquent le fait que Steam "pourrait" se prendre une marge sur la "possible" revente des jeux...
En ce qui me concerne, je trouve ça presque "normal" dans la mesure où Valve nous proposerait un service que nous serions libre d'utiliser gratuitement mais qui leur couterait du fric à eux (maintenance, surveillance, sécurisation, mise en place et mises à jours du service, ...).
Ils pourraient même mettre en place un système qui leur permettrait de récolter un pourcentage pour eux ET pour l'éditeur (10% du prix total répartit x% pour Steam et x% pour l'éditeur) comme ça, tout le monde serait content (enfin surtout eux).
Ils pourraient même aller plus loin en faisant un système de ventes aux enchères "à la eBay"...
Mais encore faut-il que les éditeurs autorisent tout ça et à mon avis, on va pouvoir courir encore longtemps.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Comme dit plus haut par un autre canard, j'ai peur d'un effet occasion de masse: un peu comme avec les soldes Steam, sauf que là ça arriverait une semaine max après la sortie de jeux neufs...
Même si Steam et l'éditeur se garde un pourcentage, je me demande bien comment ce dernier pourra rentabiliser pour de bon ses titres. Une grosse part provenant quand même de la vente du neuf, même encore aujourd'hui alors qu'on a pris l'habitude d'acheter nos jeux en soldes. Quand faut aller chercher un DVD en magasin chez un revendeur, y'a des contraintes: dispersion des unités, devoir se déplacer, se dire qu'on vendra mais on range la boîte et on oublie etc...
En démat' ça donnerais 3 clics, pop 15 000 CoD 18 en vente 48H après la sortie du jeu à moitié prix. Tout est regroupé, masse de consommateurs et masse des produits offerts, la circulation serait beaucoup, beaucoup plus aisée et fréquente.
Bref ça me semble pas si évident que ça qu'une ouverture du marché de l'occasion en démat' puisse être bénéfique à long terme pour les studios. Faudrait une étude poussée sur le sujet, mais là j'ai piscine.
A toute fin utile, je précise que je ne suis absolument pas contre l'idée de la revente du dématérialisé -faudrait être taré pour refuser l'opportunité de "gagner" du de l'argent- , simplement ça ne doit vraiment pas se faire à la légère. C'est un peu plus complexe comme situation que la gestion d'un volume physique périssable qu'on est même pas certain de trouver quand on va chiner dans les boutiques.

----------


## barbarian_bros

nan mais même sans parler de revente... rien que la possibilité de transférer gratuitement un jeu d'un compte à un autre ça serait grandiose...
enfin pouvoir filer à mon gosse/mes potes les jeux auxquels je joue pas et qui rallongent inutilement ma 'bibliothèque' de jeux...
Par exemple j'achète Fallout New Vegas 'Ultimate' pour profiter des DLC, et je refile le Fallout NV que j'avais acheté à Noel à un pote (qui si le jeu lui plait achètera probablement 1 ou 2 DLC... 
Je trouve normal qu'en vendant 2 licences, 2 personnes/ordis puissent lancer ce jeu...
Actuellement si je fais ce que je viens de dire pour Fallout NV, j'en paye un pour rien.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Ah oui ça je suis d'accord. On devrait pouvoir offrir le jeu. Ou le partager durant un certain temps (prêt pendant une semaine à un autre compte, par exemple) Par contre faudrait une certaine limite (1-2 max) sinon on tombera dans un marché noir et la même problématique qu'avec la revente.

----------


## Eilkh

> Comme dit plus haut par un autre canard, j'ai peur d'un effet occasion de masse: un peu comme avec les soldes Steam, sauf que là ça arriverait une semaine max après la sortie de jeux neufs...
> Même si Steam et l'éditeur se garde un pourcentage, je me demande bien comment ce dernier pourra rentabiliser pour de bon ses titres. Une grosse part provenant quand même de la vente du neuf, même encore aujourd'hui alors qu'on a pris l'habitude d'acheter nos jeux en soldes. Quand faut aller chercher un DVD en magasin chez un revendeur, y'a des contraintes: dispersion des unités, devoir se déplacer, se dire qu'on vendra mais on range la boîte et on oublie etc...
> En démat' ça donnerais 3 clics, pop 15 000 CoD 18 en vente 48H après la sortie du jeu à moitié prix. Tout est regroupé, masse de consommateurs et masse des produits offerts, la circulation serait beaucoup, beaucoup plus aisée et fréquente.
> Bref ça me semble pas si évident que ça qu'une ouverture du marché de l'occasion en démat' puisse être bénéfique à long terme pour les studios. Faudrait une étude poussée sur le sujet, mais là j'ai piscine.
> A toute fin utile, je précise que je ne suis absolument pas contre l'idée de la revente du dématérialisé -faudrait être taré pour refuser l'opportunité de "gagner" du de l'argent- , simplement ça ne doit vraiment pas se faire à la légère. C'est un peu plus complexe comme situation que la gestion d'un volume physique périssable qu'on est même pas certain de trouver quand on va chiner dans les boutiques.


Effectivement, vu comme ça le démat' d'occasion ferait beaucoup d'ombre au démat' neuf sur Steam... Un truc qu'ils pourraient mettre en place c'est un système de vente d'occasion limité dans le temps (un peu comme leurs soldes) où pendant un certain temps, nous pouvons mettre nos jeux en vente. Comme ça, eux y gagnerait à tous les tableaux...

----------


## gros_bidule

Ou bien on supprime cette aberration que sont les DRM et systèmes de verrouillage. Et là, comme par magie, la revente d'occasion (que l'utilisateur maitrise, pas un truc via Steam ou je ne sais quelle connerie) sera de nouveau possible, exactement comme c'était le cas il y a encore une quinzaine (à la louche) d'années. Tu as une galette DVD (ou un numéro de série / clef-CD, pour notre époque), et tu as juste à la revendre, en ayant la possibilité de le faire par tes propres moyens.
C'est fou ça : les éditeurs (enfin le bazar des éditeurs, studios de dev, revendeurs...) nous imposent une montagne de caca, et tout ce qu'on trouve à faire c'est de jouer avec, trouver des arrangements de caca. Alors que la solution est simple : le caca c'est tabou, on en viendra tous à bout ! Virons ces saloperies de DRM, et retrouvons enfin nos droits.

Est-ce que le marcher de l'occasion du dématérialisé tuera l'industrie ? Certains sont quand même sacrément alarmistes. Pourtant il n'y a rien à craindre : le gros des joueurs voudra garder son Call Of 3 pendant 2 ans. Il le revendra après, lorsqu'il ne vaudra plus rien, c'tout. Et il n'aura pas d'acheteur (ou très peu) car les gens auront fait comme lui : ils auront sauté sur Call Of 3 le jour de sa sortie, à 60€.
Ou bien ça tuera l'industrie. Ouaip, mais il faudrait quand même essayer, juste pour voir. On a bien autorisé les graveurs de CD et le haut débit Internet tout en sachant pertinemment que ça ferait énormément de mal à l'industrie musicale (on aurait pu rester en 56K hein, France Telecom n'aurait pas dit non). Aujourd'hui elle s'est bien relevée. On a toujours nos CD de Nolwen Leroy à la FNAC, et je crois qu'elle vit bien.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Certes, ça pourrait fonctionner avec des versions boîtes. Mais pour ça il ne faudrait pas d'activation par un quelconque système (Steam, Origin etc...), ou alors la possibilité de révoquer une licence.

----------


## gros_bidule

Voilà. Fuck les DRM et systèmes de comptes que tu ne peux pas transférer.
Ce sont des services tiers que l'on t'impose de prendre avec le jeu. C'est bad ça.

Je vais peut être dire une énormité (le droit n'est pas mon domaine) mais je crois que l'on a finit par faire entendre raison à Microsoft lorsqu'il s'acharnait à nous obliger à acheter une licence Windows avec tout nouveau PC. On a (plus ou moins) gagné grace au fait que la licence Windows est un service. Or, on ne peut en aucun cas t'obliger à acheter un service associé à un produit.
Les DRM, les comptes Steam, GFWL et Origin, ça ne seraient pas des services qu'on t'oblige à utiliser ? D'accord, il sont gratuit, mais ça reste un service qu'on t'oblige à utiliser, sous peine de ne plus pouvoir jouir de ton achat.
Ceux qui s'y connaissent pourront confirmer ou infirmer. Je pense que vous avez compris ma pensée.

Si l'on arrive à obtenir le droit d'acheter des jeux sans ces bêtises de DRM & co, alors Steam pourra bien faire son système de revente s'il le veut, mais on pourra surtout revendre nos jeux par nos propres moyens. C'est juste un droit qu'on nous a retiré il n'y a pas si longtemps.

----------


## Snydlock

T'as quand même une vision un peu simpliste.
_"Ça marchait il y a 15 ans alors pourquoi pas maintenant ?"_
On reproche souvent aux majors d'être attachés à un système archaïque et dépassé, mais finalement le consommateur, il est pareil.
Puis, la comparaison avec la musique est assez bancale, les chanteurs dans le pire des cas, il leur restera toujours les concerts mais les développeurs ?
Et surtout les coûts ne sont pas les mêmes.

----------


## gros_bidule

Ben quoi ? On nous a inventé et imposé des systèmes de castration. Virons les (ou ayons le droit de les virer), c'tout.

----------


## True Duke U

Après, la décision de mettre en place un système de revente aura obligatoirement des effets de vague assez conséquents et demandera une prise de risque certaine. Mais pourquoi ne pas y aller par étape ? Pourquoi ne pas faire de compromis qui pourrait satisfaire et le client et le distributeur ?
Tiens, un exemple tout bête mais concret : pourquoi Steam ne permettrait pas, dans un 1er temps, un système de revente en vase clos (avec un petit pourcentage laissé sur chaque transaction au pire) et où l'argent de la revente ne serait pas redistribué en monnaie sonnante et trébuchante, mais en avoir utilisable uniquement sur l'achat de jeu neuf sur Steam ? L'argent des reventes serait ainsi réinjecté directement et pourrait permettre aux joueurs de s'y retrouver un peu dans le marché de l'occasion.

De toute façon, il vaut mieux pour eux qu'ils se préparent à l'éventuelle arrivée de l'occasion sur le démat' avant que ce ne soit la justice qui tranche pour eux et les placent au pied du mur.

----------


## ploper

Gros bidule, ca marchait tout simplement pas. Il  y a de vraies raisons pour que ces systèmes de verrouillage soient en place... c'est tout simplement que les ventes ont chuté du fait du piratage notamment. Le marché pc n'est pas le même qu'il y a 15 ans! regarde combien de studios continuent à ne sortir des jeux que sur pc... Quasiment tous sont obligés de pondre des versions console, et un des seuls exemples qui me vienne en tête quant à une version pc qui n'est pas bridée quasi complètement par le matériel des consoles c'est battlefield 3...

---------- Post added at 22h40 ---------- Previous post was at 22h39 ----------

Je suis totalement pour le fait de pouvoir revendre ses jeux sous forme d'avoir chez steam true duke u!!! 
D'ailleurs les magasins d'occase te permettaient toujours d'avoir un avoir chez eux qui était plus important que la somme en cash que tu pouvais récupérer à l'époque où tu revendais tes jeux sur support physique.

----------


## NZL

J'étais plutôt anti-Steam au départ pour la raison justement qu'il est impossible de revendre/donner ses jeux. Mais force est de constater que Steam compense cette restriction par des prix vraiment bas. C'est du gagnant-gagnant. A l'exception du mois (ou des quelques semaines) à la sortie du jeu, où il n'y a pas de promotions, les prix sur Steam font qu'on a pas besoin d'un marché de l'occasion (le jeu neuf à 50EUR passe assez vite à 15EUR par exemple). Les packs avec DLC sont dans la même lignée. 

L'un des points noirs avec Steam c'est l'impossibilité de transférer les jeux d'un compte à l'autre dans un même foyer (de mon compte à celui de ma copine, du père à son fils sous le même toit, par exemple). Pourtant les autre oeuvres de l'esprit sont bien payées une seule fois par un foyer. Je n'achète pas mes blurays en double, ni ma musique... Il y a des progrès à faire de ce côté (peut-être que Steam pourrait faire un truc comme les numéros qu'on peut appeler en illimité chez certaines opérateurs : quand j'ouvre mon compte Steam je choisis un ou deux comptes, moyennant un extra, et j'ai la liberté de transfert vers ces comptes de mes jeux, ou quelque chose d'approchant).

Un autre c'est la rigidité technique due à leur plateforme. Avant, je voulais lancer un Neverwinter Nights sous Linux, je l'installais sous Windows et je pouvais monter le filesystem et jouer. Impossible de faire ce genre de choses avec Steam qui encapsule les jeux pour les rendre dépendants de leurs serveurs. Le problème est en train de se résoudre si je suis bien les news, depuis qu'on suppose que Steam prépare un client Linux (après tout s'ils supportent un client Mac ça ne doit pas coûter cher en dévs de fournir des binaires sur les plateformes les plus standards).

En tout cas Steam ne me déplaît plus autant qu'au début. J'achète la moitié de mes jeux chez eux, mais uniquement à prix bas. Pour un jeu neuf je vais sur le site de l'éditeur si c'est possible (Legend of Grimrock, Penumbra, ...), ou j'achète sur Amazon.

----------


## lecureuil

> Gros bidule, ca marchait tout simplement pas. Il  y a de vraies raisons pour que ces systèmes de verrouillage soient en place... c'est tout simplement que les ventes ont chuté du fait du piratage notamment. Le marché pc n'est pas le même qu'il y a 15 ans! regarde combien de studios continuent à ne sortir des jeux que sur pc... Quasiment tous sont obligés de pondre des versions console, et un des seuls exemples qui me vienne en tête quant à une version pc qui n'est pas bridée quasi complètement par le matériel des consoles c'est battlefield 3...


J'ai un peu de mal avec cette vision du "ils sont obligés de faire des versions consoles" pour survivre... C'est peut-être voir surement un choix stratégique visant à faire plus de profit et s'en mettre un peu plus dans les poches hein.
L'industrie du JV suis assez lamentablement celle de la musique qui ne finance plus que les grosses machines pompe à fric, pas parceque c'est le seul moyen de survivre mais parceque c'est plus rentable! Par ce biais ils optimisent leurs profits, mettent la pression sur les pouvoirs publiques et les artistes et culpabilisent le consommateur... Tout Benef...
Après certaines petites maisons de production ferment, mais on oubli assez vite que ce sont des entreprises avant tout et une entreprise si elle est mal gérée (indépendamment du marché) ben elle ferme.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Faut voir aussi que les coûts de développement ont explosé. Ils devient plus difficile rentabiliser sur un seul support, pour les jeux AAA du moins.
L'appât du gain n'est pas seul en cause, surtout que pas mal de projets coûteux ne sont pas rentables, ou peu, et que seul un faible nombre de licence ou titres s'en sort très bien pour continuer à faire tourner la machine.

----------


## lecureuil

> Faut voir aussi que les coûts de développement ont explosé. Ils devient plus difficile rentabiliser sur un seul support, pour les jeux AAA du moins.
> L'appât du gain n'est pas seul en cause, surtout que pas mal de projets coûteux ne sont pas rentables, ou peu, et que seul un faible nombre de licence ou titres s'en sort très bien pour continuer à faire tourner la machine.


Je ne vois pas bien d'où proviennent les hausses de coûts et comment sont justifiées ces augmentations par rapport à avant, tu aurais des infos à ce sujet?

----------


## Super Cookies

C'est la crise mec!! Et ça inflationne sévère.

----------


## HBK

1 / GMB, je t'aime.

2 / La vente de "jeux démat" d'occasion, ça n'arrivera jamais, parce que ça n'a pas de sens. Et ce n'est pas juste une question légale. C'est juste que ça n'a pas de sens.

D'autres l'ont déjà dit ci-dessus, la grosse différence entre le démat et les supports physiques, c'est que le démat est toujours neuf. La notion même d'occasion n'a pas de sens, il n'y a aucune usure (autre qu'à mettre en place des online pass et autres dlc day one à usage unique mais dans ce cas ça revient à compenser et donc à avoir un prix final équivalent bref au final tout ça pour ça).

C'est pas compliqué, si on peut revendre sa licence sur un marché dématérialisé de l'occase, qui va acheter des jeux "neufs" ? Il y a bien sur la période de la sortie, durant laquelle si on veut jouer on doit prendre un jeu "neuf" parce qu'il n'y a pas assez de jeux "d'occase" en circulation, mais une fois passé la première semaine voire le premier mois, il y aura suffisamment d'offre en "occase" pour que plus aucun jeu "neuf" ne se vende. Et là vous allez me dire, ça change quoi par rapport aux promos et autres baisses de prix qui interviennent parfois assez rapidement après la sortie ? La différence c'est que le dev ne touche rien. Donc, en gros, un dev qui avait pour habitude de vendre 1 million de "copies" sur 3~4 mois, il en vendra 200~300k durant la première semaine et tout le reste sera transmis d'occasion. Et ce n'est pas en rajoutant un pourcentage d'upkeep que ça va changer quoi que ce soit.

La seule solution viable, je pense, c'est la possibilité "d'abandonner" sa licence pour récupérer une part de l'investissement initial. Mais là, on n'est plus dans de l'occasion, on est dans une logique de location de longue durée (vers laquelle on s'oriente en partie avec tout un tas de nouveaux modèles, que ce soient des modèles à abonnement ou des modèles de type "cloud").

Bref, j'aimerai bien qu'on puisse trouver une solution pour pouvoir revendre nos jeux démat, moi le premier ça me gave de voir "dormir" tout un tas de titres auxquels je ne joue plus sur ma bibliothèque Steam, mais je ne vois pas comment on pourrait trouver une solution qui soit acceptable pour tout le monde (oui, parce que les dévs, les éditeurs et Steam c'est des méchants toussa m'enfin s'ils ne peuvent pas vivre un minimum de leur activité ça nous fait une belle jambe).

Bref, pour de vrai cette fois.

----------


## Yank31

Oui... raisonnement séduisant a priori et puis je me suis dit que les jeux classiques en boite, c'était pas non plus comme des motos, la dévaluation du prix n'a rien à voir avec l'usure, l' "oeuvre complexe" qu'est le jeu vidéo ne subit aucune usure, qu'elle soit sur support mobile (Cartouches / CD / DVD) ou en démat.

Et ne viens pas me dire que le prix des jeux d'occasion était justifié par l'état du boitier et du livret... ou alors si, mais dans une proportion tellement faible que ça en devient hors de propos.

Donc en seconde lecture, je ne suis pas d'accord avec ton raisonnement, c'est kiff-kiff comme avant, le critère de dévaluation était et restera le fait qu'un titre soit passé de mode.

----------


## HBK

De 1, la notion d'usure est peut-être subjective, mais elle est bien réelle. Toi tu t'en fous peut-être d'avoir un jeu rayé "tant qu'il marche", mais je peux t'assurer que c'est loin d'être le cas de tout le monde.

De 2, dans "l'ancien modèle" (jeux physiques) il y à un paramètre auto-régulateur qui a déjà été cité ici d'ailleurs : l'accès aux jeux d'occasion est limité. Il faut qu'il y en ait à proximité, il faut se déplacer, dans le pire des cas il y'a la VPC mais ça demande du temps, ce n'est pas instantatné. Bref, le jeu neuf et/ou démat présente plusieurs avantages sur le jeu d'occasion qui peuvent (ou non) justifier son prix plus élevé. Dans le cadre du jeu d'occasion démat, il n'y a aucun désavantage. Il n'y absolument aucune différence entre un jeu neuf sur Origin et un jeu d'occasion moitié prix sur "Origin Used Games Market". C'est exactement le même produit.

Bref.

---------- Post added at 19h32 ---------- Previous post was at 19h26 ----------

Juste pour être bien clair, je ne suis pas "pour" ce système, je constate juste qu'il n'existe pas d'alternative viable.

Ce que je pense en revanche, c'est que l'on va assister à un réétalonnage de la tarification, et c'est déjà en cours avec la foultitude de soldes Steam et les marchés mobiles. Faut pas se leurrer, derrière la manie de Steam de tout solder, il n'y a pas juste une opération commerciale de base, il y a aussi une étude en profondeur du marché et de ce qui est considéré comme "le juste prix" par la majorité.

----------


## Yank31

Je maintiens que la vente des jeux démat d'occasion arrivera (bon c'est l'objet de l'article en même temps) et surtout que ça a du sens.

La définition donnée par le TLF :




> "Bien (généralement de seconde main) mis ou remis en vente à un prix avantageux. Synon. _usagé_ ; anton._ neuf_"


Si on se tient à la définition per se, ça colle, c'est bien une revente d'occasion, il n'est pas question d'usure.

Maintenant si on élargit et qu'on considère les synonymes et antonymes, ça colle encore, il n'est pas question d'usure mais d'usage (je découvre hein, j'aurais dit l'usure aussi étant donné que classiquement, le marché de l'occasion concerne des biens matériels dont l'usage entraine l'usure).

Mais donc, l'usage... et donc ça colle encore, puisque qu'un jeu démat d'occaz aura été usagé, même si pas usé. Et compte tenu de la tendance actuelle à tout stocker sur les serveurs distants, certains jeux garderont même la trace de ce(s) premier(s) usage(s)... si je revends SC2 par exemple, mon pseudo restera, de même que ma progression ladder. Idem pour Heroes of Newerth. Et j'imagine que pour d'autres jeux, les achievements resteront également. Il y aura la trace d'une utilisation, d'un usage. Cet usage pourrait même valoriser le prix (par ex. persos de fous sur un MMORPG). Un jeu d'occasion en démat se démarque d'un jeu neuf en ce qu'il peut comporter la trace d'un usage.


Edit : je peux pas m'empêcher de repenser à mes cartouches de Super Nintendo... pour moi, ces bouts de plastiques gris (ou noir) ont toujours été les jeux. C'étaient ça, les jeux.


Illustration : un jeu super nintendo.
Mais en fait non, ce n'est que le support. Le jeu, l'oeuvre complexe, était une ligne de codes, aujourd'hui d'ailleurs disponible en téléchargement, en démat. Je dis ça pour répondre à ta phrase "Il n'y absolument aucune différence entre un jeu neuf sur Origin et un jeu d'occasion moitié prix sur "Origin Used Games Market"" : il n'y avait pas plus de différence entre un jeu neuf et un jeu d'occasion, à l'époque des cartouches. Le jeu était exactement le même ! Je sais que ce n'est pas ce que tu voulais dire (enfin je suppose), que tu voulais parler d'un "jeu" à l'ancienne, c'est à dire tout le package (boîte cartouche livret + jeu).

C'est certain que l'état/la présence des accessoires pouvaient faire varier le prix, mais les accessoires n'étaient que ça, une variable dans le prix, et pas l'objet principal de la vente qui a toujours été d'acquérir un jeu d'occasion rigoureusement identique à un jeu neuf, sauf traces d'usage éventuelles, par ex. sauvegardes (ce qui est aussi vrai pour les démat). Je ne trouverai pas logique que la seule disparition des accessoires empêche subitement tout recours au marché de l'occasion qui reste fondamentalement le même.

Tel que je le vois, le tarissement du marché légal de l'occasion de jeu PC est lié non pas à la disparition des accessoires mais à l'apparition des licences d'utilisation qui interdisent la revente. Or ce verrou pourrait bien sauter puisque les juges, dans l'arrêt objet de l'article, ont décidé que "La licence peut être cédée par le premier acheteur à un deuxième acheteur, même si une clause l'interdit".

----------


## lecureuil

Prendre en compte la notion "d'usure" dans le raisonnement n'a pas de sens car comme la dit Yank31 ce qui compte est bien celle d'usage. HBK part du principe que puisse qu'il ne peu pas y avoir d'usure (donc de dévaluation d'un bien par rapport à un neuf) le marché de l'occaz risquerait de tuer le marcher du neuf... 
Déjà pour passer de 1M de copies à 200~300k (Donc divisé par 4 le marché) il faudrait qu'il y ai un turn over avec un sacré timing entre les vendeurs d'occaz et les acheteurs... et il faudrait que les vendeurs en fasse la démarche ce qui ne sera surement pas non plus le courant... bref c'est franchement irréaliste.
Après le marché doit s'adapter et pas l'inverse, il doit proposer une plus-value ou un service qui rendra le neuf plus attractif. Je trouve que le conservatif comme protection d'un marché a très souvent des relents d'entubage... dadvsi si tu m'entends...

----------


## HBK

> Tel que je le vois, le tarissement du marché légal de l'occasion de jeu PC est lié non pas à la disparition des accessoires mais à l'apparition des licences d'utilisation qui interdisent la revente.


Non mais STOP. Oui je m'énerve si je veux. Les licences d'utilisation ne sont pas "apparues" avec la manie des serial et plus récemment des DRM à la con. Les licences d'utilisation ont TOUJOURS existé. Ton jeu SuperNes, tu ne l'as JAMAIS possédé. Tout ce que tu possédais c'est une licence d'utilisation associée à un support physique (ici la cartouche).

Alors peut-être que la loi changera, peut-être que l'interprétation de la loi changera, et putain, dieu sait si je suis le premier à espérer voir la loi évoluer. Tout ce que je dis, c'est stop le fantasme. Ces lois existent pour protéger le consommateur comme le producteur. Les changer juste parce qu'on veut pouvoir récupérer trois sous en tant que consommateur n'est pas forcément sans conséquence.

---------- Post added at 10h11 ---------- Previous post was at 09h56 ----------




> Prendre en compte la notion "d'usure" dans le raisonnement n'a pas de sens car comme la dit Yank31 ce qui compte est bien celle d'usage. HBK part du principe que puisse qu'il ne peu pas y avoir d'usure (donc de dévaluation d'un bien par rapport à un neuf) le marché de l'occaz risquerait de tuer le marcher du neuf...


J'ai l'impression que vous n'avez pas la moindre conscience de ce que vous racontez. Oui, l'occasion d'un point de vue légal n'a rien à voir avec la notion d'usure. Mais ce qui fait que les constructeurs automobiles (par exemple) n'ont que peu de problèmes avec le marché de l'occasion, c'est bel et bien la question de l'usure, d'une part parce que certains préfèrent des voitures neuves (qu'ils achètent en revendant leurs anciennes voitures d'occasion), et d'autre part parce que les voitures ont besoin d'entretien à cause de cette usure et donc de pièces détachées. Avec le marché du dématerialisé, plus aucun de ces deux raisonnements ne s'applique, ou autrement dit, la seule raison qui puisse motiver à acheter neuf c'est une pénurie momentanée, pénurie qui d'ailleurs a d'autant moins de sens que l'on ne parle pas ici de produits manufacturés mais d'entrées dans une base de données, malgré tout le sens que l'on donne à ces entrées.

Je pense que vous n'avez pas la moindre idée du turn-over réel du marché de l'occase. Les bacs de Micromania/Game/etc sont BLINDÉS de jeux d'occasion en tout genre, et pas juste parce qu'ils font leur beurre avec. Aujourd'hui, trouver un jeu d'occasion demande un effort et présente certains inconvénients. Demain, avec le dématérialisé tout le monde aura accès à tous les bacs du monde entier (même si on se limite aux bacs français, c'est énorme), bref oui les éditeurs et développeurs vont prendre cher.

De toute façon l'erreur de base elle est d'avoir mis le même prix en démat' qu'en retail. Il aurait fallu diviser le prix par deux pour prendre en compte le fait que l'on ne puisse pas revendre, et les dévditeurs n'auraient pas perdus au change vu que cette moitié du prix d'achat final c'est déjà à peu près ce qu'ils touchent sur la vente d'un jeu neuf retail.

Bref.

----------


## Grand_Maître_B

Votre discussion est intéressante, ne la gâchez pas avec de l'énervement. Juridiquement, il n'existe pas de marché d'occasion, mais juste un droit de revente (le fameux abusus). Jusqu'à cet arrêt de ouf de la Cour européenne de justice, la licence n'octroyant aucun droit de propriété, l'abusus n'existait pas et donc pas de droit de revente. 

La question de l'usure est intéressante et pourrait se plaider certainement dans une affaire. Elle est une sorte de justificatif économique à la revente et surtout, elle explique que l'objet matériel soit revendu moins cher que neuf, parce qu'il est usé. Un livre d'occasion est abîmé. Une voiture d'occasion a roulé et a plus de chances de tomber en pannes etc...Et surtout, on ne sait pas ce que le premier propriétaire a fait de son objet. Acheter un ipad d'occasion me stresserait par exemple, de peur qu'il ait été malmené par le premier propriétaire et ça je ne peux pas le savoir. 

Evidemment avec une oeuvre de l'esprit dématérialisée, la question de l'usure ne se pose pas. Mais parfois ça ne se pose pas non plus avec les objets matériels qui, parfois, ne sont pas usés. Si je revends une figurine star wars de 1978 sous blister, je la vendrais beaucoup plus cher que son prix d'époque. Bref que l'objet soit l'équivalent d'un neuf ou pas n'est pas un problème juridique . Soit vous avez l'abusus  soit vous ne l'avez pas. Et avec l'arrêt de la Cour, et bien, vous avez l'abusus d'une licence !

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

L'aspect usure est discutable, puisqu'un certain nombre d'éditeurs avaient mis en place des procédures de remplacement payantes de CD 'usés/cassés'. Même si le montant était prohibitif.

Point peu détaillé dans les précédents messages.
Le cas des jeux steamworks vendus en version boite.
Si je prend la logique précédente, avec un jeu comme Skyrim, je devrais pouvoir revendre le jeu avec son support, puisque je possède une copie physique du jeu (DVD), mais la "clef d'activation" est liée à mon compte Steam, et donc non transférable.
Autre cas, celui de EA avec ses Code VIP, et là, ça concerne aussi bien les particuliers que les boutiques d'occasion comme Micromania.

Ces codes VIP permettent de jouer au multi des jeux (BF3 par exemple), existant aussi bien sur PC que Console. 
Ils sont à usage unique et ne peuvent donc pas être acheté de nouveau, et nécessite, pour les versions console, à l’acquéreur de seconde main de payer une dîme directement à l'éditeur... 
Dans un sens, cette pratique, compte tenu de la décision de la CJUE, ne peut-elle pas être considéré comme un racket ?

Bref, je pense que cette décision remet en cause un bon nombre d'éléments considérés comme acquis par les éditeurs.


Edit : Je rajoute un truc, de loin, qui ne touche pas exactement au sujet présent ici, mais à l'histoire des copies supplémentaires sur Steam. Quand tu achète un pack contenant un jeu que tu possède déjà sur ton compte steam, soit tu obtiens une copie supplémentaire dans de rares cas, soit tu te fais entuber de la licence du dit jeu.

----------


## HBK

> Evidemment avec une oeuvre de l'esprit dématérialisée, la question de l'usure ne se pose pas. Mais parfois ça ne se pose pas non plus avec les objets matériels qui, parfois, ne sont pas usés. Si je revends une figurine star wars de 1978 sous blister, je la vendrais beaucoup plus cher que son prix d'époque. Bref que l'objet soit l'équivalent d'un neuf ou pas n'est pas un problème juridique . Soit vous avez l'abusus  soit vous ne l'avez pas. Et avec l'arrêt de la Cour, et bien, vous avez l'abusus d'une licence !


En voila une contribution pertinente !

Je pense que la différence fondamentale ici c'est que l'objet, la licence, ou quel que soit le nom qu'on lui donne, doit être considéré de façon assez différente d'un objet réel à partir du moment ou il est dématérialisé. Un figurine de Star Wars sous blister se revend très cher de par sa rareté, tout comme une voiture de collection se revend très cher de par sa rareté.

Cette rareté provient du fait que la production a cessé depuis bien longtemps, que la reprendre serait extrêmement couteux, et que quand bien même, ce ne seraient pas exactement les mêmes que ceux qui avaient été produits en 1979. La question ne se pose pas d'un point de vue dématérialisé. Que le jeu Steam ait été acheté en 1979 ou aujourd'hui, c'est exactement le même (on part du principe qu'il n'existe pas de mécanisme restrictifs tels que les pass à la con). Et la rareté n'a pas de sens, puisqu'on peut le produire en quantité illimité à coût ridicule (le coût de gestion de la transaction financière et du téléchargement).

Bref, tout ce que je veux dire, c'est que la décision de la Cour européenne de justice est très couillue, peut avoir de très grosse implications si elle fait jurisprudence au delà du simple cas des licences Oracle avec téléchargement préalable, mais pose également de grandes questions sur les modèles économiques existants. Dans le cadre des produits de type Oracle, la question des échanges de licence ne pose pas potentiellement de gros problèmes financiers à Oracle. Un société qui s'équipe en Oracle ne va tout abandonner ou passer à un autre système sur un coup de tête. Le "marché de l'occasion" des licence Oracle restera limité. Ce n'est pas le cas dans le domaine des œuvres de divertissement. Je persiste et je signe, si on met en place un marché de l'occasion dématérialisé, les dévditeurs vont prendre très cher. Passé la fenêtre de sortie, tout le monde n'achètera plus que des jeux d'occasion qui ne leur rapporteront rien. Après je ne suis pas en train de dire "c'est mal", je suis juste en train de poser les bases du problème. Les modèles économiques vont devoir évoluer.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Je ne vois pas bien d'où proviennent les hausses de coûts et comment sont justifiées ces augmentations par rapport à avant, tu aurais des infos à ce sujet?


Expansion rapide des sociétés, tu passes de studios de 15-20 personnes à des projets qui en demandent des centaines. Au niveau réalisation, créer des tonnes de textures, de meilleures animations, les doublages "obligatoires", le travail sonore, tout ça...Y'a quand même du pognon à mettre. Le marketing, les personnalitsé utilisés pour participer eu titre (acteurs connus, musiciens).
Bon on peut compter aussi les inévitables parasites surpayés de ce genre de grosse structure, comme le Chef coordinateur de Projet  grmlbtru qui est là pour pondre 1 .pdf de situation par moi et boire du café le reste du temps  ::P:   Ou les équipes de 10 graphistes pour faire le travail de 5. Bref le problème récurrent de grosses sociétés: tellement de monde que c'est gérer vaguement, de loin, au doigt mouillé.
Parallèlement le volume de ventes augmentent aussi, mais pas aussi vite, à mon avis, que les coûts de dév'.

---------- Post added at 11h02 ---------- Previous post was at 10h57 ----------




> 1 
> 
> C'est pas compliqué, si on peut revendre sa licence sur un marché dématérialisé de l'occase, qui va acheter des jeux "neufs" ? Il y a bien sur la période de la sortie, durant laquelle si on veut jouer on doit prendre un jeu "neuf" parce qu'il n'y a pas assez de jeux "d'occase" en circulation, mais une fois passé la première semaine voire le premier mois, il y aura suffisamment d'offre en "occase" pour que plus aucun jeu "neuf" ne se vende. Et là vous allez me dire, ça change quoi par rapport aux promos et autres baisses de prix qui interviennent parfois assez rapidement après la sortie ? La différence c'est que le dev ne touche rien. Donc, en gros, un dev qui avait pour habitude de vendre 1 million de "copies" sur 3~4 mois, il en vendra 200~300k durant la première semaine et tout le reste sera transmis d'occasion. Et ce n'est pas en rajoutant un pourcentage d'upkeep que ça va changer quoi que ce soit.


Remarque, ça pourrait avoir un effet "bénéfique": tous les jeux ultra-courts torchés en deux après-midi ne se vendraient plus, place aux jeux à longue durée et à forte  rejouabilité  ::ninja::

----------


## barbarian_bros

> ça pourrait avoir un effet "bénéfique": tous les jeux ultra-courts torchés en deux après-midi ne se vendraient plus, place aux jeux à longue durée et à forte  rejouabilité


C'est ce que j'allais dire... Effectivement Activision aurait du soucis à se faire : le dernier CoD se torche en 2 jours et se retrouverait à l'occase au bout de 3 jours...
Par contre je viens de finir Portal 2, en 11h de jeu.  Je pourrais donc le revendre 2 jours après sa sortie... mais je le garde pour pouvoir jouer en coop, faire quelques défis, débloquer des succès supplémentaires... Bref même si je désinstalle les fichiers locaux, je garde dans ma bibliothèque au cas où je voudrais y rejouer (et parceque pour l'instant je suis obligé de le garder même si j'en veux plus)...
Imaginons qu'après ces 11h de jeu je le transmets (revente ou transfert gratuit vers le compte du fiston),  si jamais je veux jouer en coop, faut que je le rachète, 'neuf' ou d'occase, mais vu qu'il était en promo ces derniers jours je vois pas pourquoi j'irais le prendre d'occase.
Pareil pour Skyrim, imaginons que je suis un bourrin et que je torche le jeu en 15 jours... je le revends/transfère... quand Bethesda sort une extension digne de ce nom (et pas une connerie d'armure pour cheval), il faut que je rachète le jeu... Et là si l'éditeur/revendeur est intelligent il fait une grosse promo sur le jeu de base au moment de la sortie de l'addon,  pour être au même prix ou plus bas que le marché de l'occase.

Normalement c'est aux vendeurs/fabricants de s'adapter à la demande du marché...  pas l'inverse.

----------


## Yank31

Je ne dirai pas que les licences d'utilisation relèvent du droit naturel et ont toujours existé, plus sérieusement je me suis posé la question en parlant des jeux snes, et j'en sais rien. Il me semble qu'il y avait quelques lignes au dos de la boite, genre pas d'utilisation commerciale, mais je n'en suis pas certain. Ce dont je suis certain c'est de n'avoir jamais eu connaissance d'un procès intenté par Nintendo pour interdire une revente d'occasion. En revanche plus récemment, j'ai des amis qui ont été contraint de fermer leur établissement pour y avoir réalisé une utilisation commerciale de jeux consoles. Donc à supposer qu'il s'agissait déjà d'une licence, dont la méthode d'acceptation (tacite) pourrait être discutée, je ne crois pas qu'il existait une quelconque clause interdisant la cession.

Ces clauses interdisant la cession sont bien apparues, à un moment donné. Et je pense que c'est principalement ces clauses qui ont mis un coup d'arrêt au marché de l'occasion.

Après on ne crée ni modifie le droit positif ici (...) on le commente. Enfin moi je fais ça. Donc pas de raison de s'énerver, sauf si tu défends ton steack. Mais je ne me ferai pas de souci dans ce cas, je vois mal les éditeurs être mis sur la paille par un législateur populiste, la vocation de la loi étant d'harmoniser les rapports entre tous, et la tendance étant de plus prêter l'oreille aux lobbys qu'aux associations de consommateurs.

Si on aborde la chose d'un point de vue strictement économique, je ne dirai pas grand chose car je n'y connais rien, simplement la comparaison avec le modèle traditionnel me semble très délicate dans le sens où... le bien n'est plus du tout de même nature, et les coûts de reproduction / distribution devraient être incomparables. Perso, je pense qu'ils ont pas mal abusé.


Et enfin, question sur laquelle j'aimerai avoir l'avis de GMB : si c'est un droit de propriété dont l'abusus permet de passer outre les clauses interdisant la cession, pourrais-je me prévaloir du fructus pour passer outre les clauses visant une utilisation non-commerciale ? Si demain j'ai un droit de propriété sur la licence d'utilisation (wtf...) de l'éditeur de cartes de SC2, pourrais-je commercialiser les -super- cartes que j'aurais créées, au mépris des clauses me l'interdisant ?

---------- Post added at 12h59 ---------- Previous post was at 12h55 ----------




> Remarque, ça pourrait avoir un effet "bénéfique": tous les jeux ultra-courts torchés en deux après-midi ne se vendraient plus, place aux jeux à longue durée et à forte  rejouabilité


Carrément !

---------- Post added at 13h21 ---------- Previous post was at 12h59 ----------




> Cette rareté provient du fait que la production a cessé depuis bien longtemps, que la reprendre serait extrêmement couteux, et que quand bien même, ce ne seraient pas exactement les mêmes que ceux qui avaient été produits en 1979. La question ne se pose pas d'un point de vue dématérialisé. Que le jeu Steam ait été acheté en 1979 ou aujourd'hui, c'est exactement le même (on part du principe qu'il n'existe pas de mécanisme restrictifs tels que les pass à la con). Et la rareté n'a pas de sens, puisqu'on peut le produire en quantité illimité à coût ridicule (le coût de gestion de la transaction financière et du téléchargement).


Je ne suis pas d'accord ! Si tu revends une licence World of Warcraft avec des persos blindés d'objets légendaires, tu vends déjà clairement quelque chose d'unique, mais aussi peut-être de très rare, si certains objets ont depuis été retirés du serveur et/ou proviennent de sources exceptionnelles (montures blizzcon). Idem pour Heroes of Newerth (qui est un jeu uniquement démat), où les comptes "legacy" ne sont plus en vente depuis fin 2010, et où certaines skins (gold collection) ne sont vendues que durant quelques jours et ne sont plus accessibles par la suite.

Te souviens-tu de mankind ? Un jeu dont le principe avait l'air génial, plébiscité par joystick à l'époque, et qui n'a jamais vraiment vu le jour, les serveurs ayant été mis hors services quasi immédiatement après sa sortie. Alors à l'époque le jeu était distribué en version boîte, j'en avais achetée une que je n'ai donc jamais ouverte. Mais à supposer que la distribution ait été dématérialisée, je me serai retrouvé avec un objet dématérialisé rare, puisque plus distribué.

La rareté peut très bien avoir du sens dans le cadre de la démat.

----------


## HBK

> Je ne dirai pas que les licences d'utilisation relèvent du droit naturel et ont toujours existé, plus sérieusement je me suis posé la question en parlant des jeux snes, et j'en sais rien. Il me semble qu'il y avait quelques lignes au dos de la boite, genre pas d'utilisation commerciale, mais je n'en suis pas certain. Ce dont je suis certain c'est de n'avoir jamais eu connaissance d'un procès intenté par Nintendo pour interdire une revente d'occasion. En revanche plus récemment, j'ai des amis qui ont été contraint de fermer leur établissement pour y avoir réalisé une utilisation commerciale de jeux consoles. Donc à supposer qu'il s'agissait déjà d'une licence, dont la méthode d'acceptation (tacite) pourrait être discutée, je ne crois pas qu'il existait une quelconque clause interdisant la cession.


Les licences d'utilisation ne relèvent pas du droit naturel, elles relèvent du droit tout court. Et si Nintendo ne s'est jamais opposé à la revente d'occasion, c'est parce que c'est impossible, tu devrais lire plus régulièrement GMB  :;): 

En revanche, de grandes campagnes de pub avaient été lancées au Japon dans les années 90 (faudrait que je les retrouve) pour expliquer aux joueurs que le jeu d'occasion c'était la mort des dévditeurs.




> Si on aborde la chose d'un point de vue strictement économique, je ne dirai pas grand chose car je n'y connais rien, simplement la comparaison avec le modèle traditionnel me semble très délicate dans le sens où... le bien n'est plus du tout de même nature, et les coûts de reproduction / distribution devraient être incomparables. Perso, je pense qu'ils ont pas mal abusé.


Ah mais ce n'est pas moi qui vais te dire qu'ils n'ont pas abusé, et pourtant dieu sais si je trouve que l'affrontement traditionnel "méchants industriels contre gentils consommateurs" est puéril.

A trop vouloir tirer de la thune à tout bout de champ plutôt que de chercher à rationaliser leurs coûts de production, ils se tirent une balle dans le pied, ça me semble être une évidence.

Mais le monde n'est pas tout blanc ou tout noir. Et "l'industrie" a également besoin de vivre. Sinon, plus de jeux. Je veux dire, fini les "jeux à longue durée et à forte rejouabilité". Parce que s'il y a un bien un style de jeu qui coûte cher à produire, c'est celui-là.

Edit :




> Je ne suis pas d'accord ! Si tu revends une licence World of Warcraft avec des persos blindés d'objets légendaires, tu vends déjà clairement quelque chose d'unique, mais aussi peut-être de très rare, si certains objets ont depuis été retirés du serveur et/ou proviennent de sources exceptionnelles (montures blizzcon). Idem pour Heroes of Newerth (qui est un jeu uniquement démat), où les comptes "legacy" ne sont plus en vente depuis fin 2010, et où certaines skins (gold collection) ne sont vendues que durant quelques jours et ne sont plus accessibles par la suite.
> 
> La rareté peut très bien avoir du sens dans le cadre de la démat.


Mais on touche là aux limites du droit actuel !

Toi tu considères peut-être que c'est normal, moi je pense que ce genre de pratique devrait être interdite, mais c'est mon coté vieux communiste qui parle. Revendre des objets immatériels qui ne t'appartiennent pas, ni "légalement" (contraire aux contrats de licence), ni "physiquement" (les données incriminées sont stockées sur les serveurs de Blibli), c'est une aberration !

Et quand bien même, revendre des objets de jeu devrait être interdit. Mais ceci est un autre histoire et je n'ai pas envie d'écrire un putain de pavé sur l'économie et ses dérives néo-capitalistes pour le justifier.

Bref.

----------


## Yank31

C'est pas super pratique ces forums pour avoir une discussion, je trouve.




> Les licences d'utilisation ne relèvent pas du droit naturel, elles relèvent du droit tout court. Et si Nintendo ne s'est jamais opposé à la revente d'occasion, c'est parce que c'est impossible, tu devrais lire plus régulièrement GMB 
> 
> En revanche, de grandes campagnes de pub avaient été lancées au Japon dans les années 90 (faudrait que je les retrouve) pour expliquer aux joueurs que le jeu d'occasion c'était la mort des dévditeurs.


Je n'ai pas lu GMB depuis longtemps car pour être franc certains de ces articles m'avaient énervé. Chacun s’énerve sur ce qu'il lui plait...

Sous réserve de ce qu'il y a dit, je constate que mes potes se sont vu contraint de cesser leur activité professionnelle -faire payer l'heure de jeu sur console- par grosse pression et menaces de poursuite de Sony et Microsoft. Donc ça m'étonne que Nintendo n'ait pas pu agir contre les commerçants réalisant les ventes d'occasion des jeux consoles, si cette cession avait été interdite.




> Mais on touche là aux limites du droit actuel !


C'est ça qui est fascinant ! Etre le témoin des limites, des contradictions et des évolutions du droit.




> Toi tu considères peut-être que c'est normal, moi je pense que ce genre de pratique devrait être interdite, mais c'est mon coté vieux communiste qui parle. Revendre des objets immatériels qui ne t'appartiennent pas, ni "légalement" (contraire aux contrats de licence), ni "physiquement" (les données incriminées sont stockées sur les serveurs de Blibli), c'est une aberration !
> 
> Et quand bien même, revendre des objets de jeu devrait être interdit. Mais ceci est un autre histoire et je n'ai pas envie d'écrire un putain de pavé sur l'économie et ses dérives néo-capitalistes pour le justifier.


C'est quand même intéressant, le fait que les objets soient stockés sur les serveurs de blibli ne fait pas en soi obstacle à la propriété, tu peux garer ta voiture dans le garage d'un autre, et lui payer un loyer / abonnement mensuel aux serveurs, ou pas. Et concernant le fait que ce soit contraire au contrat de licence, on voit bien que c'est en train de changer.

Personnellement la solution juridique actuelle ne me satisfait pas. J'estime que rester parfois des semaines devant le PC pour obtenir le drop super rare d'un boss de raid devrait ouvrir un peu plus de droit que rien du tout. Il y a investissement en temps, en argent, tt ce qu'on veut. C'est mérité. Donc une évolution du droit vers un droit le propriété de ce genre d'objets ne me choquerait pas du tout, au contraire. Avec les contraintes liées au fait que ces objets n'existent que tant que les serveurs existent. Ce qui ne colle pas avec la définition actuelle du droit de la propriété (je lis GMB un peu quand même). Mais bref, évolution...

Et on y vient, regarde diablo3, les gens paient des sommes ahurissantes pour "acheter" les objets en jeux (Yo dawg, I heard you like marché de l'occasion, so I put...). Ici aussi j'ai lu l'article de GMB, mais à mon sens la qualification retenue pour ne pas parler de vente (transfert d'éléments de licence, de mémoire), si elle semble juridiquement tout à fait correcte, est trop compliquée, ce n'est qu'une transition. Et on sent bien que la transition arrive, ou que le droit cherche sa voie, surtout quand on lit cet article là, qui lui vient trancher comme un bourrin en disant qu'il existe désormais un droit de propriété sur une licence...

----------


## HBK

Non mais en fait, le truc c'est que c'est la notion même de propriété qui est à revoir.

Dans un monde "matériel", la notion de propriété a du sens, non pas parce qu'elle est légitime du point de vue des "lois de la nature", mais simplement parce qu'un objet ne peut pas être à deux endroits en même temps. Ta voiture, si elle dort dans le garage d'un autre, c'est que tu ne t'en sers pas. Et on peut tous s'exciter tant qu'on veut, là pour le coup il y a bel et bien de lois de la nature qui font que c'est un état de fait qui ne changera pas de sitôt.

Cette notion passe à la trappe dès qu'on parle d'objets de jeu (objets virtuels tels qu'une masse +15 endu). La notion même de propriété ne fait pas sens. Tu as peut-être du jouer 200h pour pouvoir l'obtenir, mais c'est uniquement de fait de règles du jeu purement et simplement artificielles qu'il serait trivial de changer (un pauvre drop rate dans une base de sonnées). Bref, mettre une notion de propriété sur un objet que l'on peut dupliquer à loisir à coût nul (virtuellement nul), ça n'a pas de sens. Sinon ça veut dire que ... putain je vais citer du GMB, je me sens trop intelligent  ::lol:: , bref ça veut dire que Blibli devient potentiellement une entité créatrice de monnaie (indirectement), puisqu'elle peut dupliquer à loisir des objets ayant une valeur d'échange mais n'ayant aucune valeur d'usage.

Rhaaa, ça m'énerve (pas contre toi hein  ::): ), je vois bien qu'on entre dans une nouvelle ère et tout ce qu'on trouve le moyen de faire c'est de reproduire les erreurs du passé. Un jour faudra qu'on se mette à se poser de grandes questions sur la distinction entre la valeur d'échange et la valeur d'usage. Mais je m'égare  ::unsure:: 

Edit : La discussion est passionnante cela dit !

----------


## Yank31

Je continue un poil. Je suis le développement de l'esport via la scène SC2, avec intérêt. Parmis les différents problèmes, il a été récemment relevé que des joueurs professionnels offrent des services de powerleveling. Ce qui est contraire au ToS, à la licence. D'où question de savoir si ces joueurs doivent être punis, leurs streams (qui est leur principale source de revenus fixes) bannis du site, éventuellement exclu de leur team, ce qui peut entrainer perte des sponsors, accusation de hacking (la confusion va assez vite surtout que certains prennent plaisir à la nourrir) etc. Tout ça pour dire que je n'ai rien contre les éditeurs et tout le monde doit pouvoir manger, mais les ToS (ou la licence) ne sont pas la sainte bible et ils doivent aussi s'adapter aux réalités du temps. Et s'ils n'y arrivent pas d'eux-mêmes, se faire un peu pousser au train par la CJCE.

Edit : merde tu m'as ninja :>

----------


## lecureuil

> Cette notion passe à la trappe dès qu'on parle d'objets de jeu (objets virtuels tels qu'une masse +15 endu). La notion même de propriété ne fait pas sens. Tu as peut-être du jouer 200h pour pouvoir l'obtenir, mais c'est uniquement de fait de règles du jeu purement et simplement artificielles qu'il serait trivial de changer (un pauvre drop rate dans une base de sonnées). Bref, mettre une notion de propriété sur un objet que l'on peut dupliquer à loisir à coût nul (virtuellement nul), ça n'a pas de sens. Sinon ça veut dire que ... putain je vais citer du GMB, je me sens trop intelligent , bref ça veut dire que Blibli devient potentiellement une entité créatrice de monnaie (indirectement), puisqu'elle peut dupliquer à loisir des objets ayant une valeur d'échange mais n'ayant aucune valeur d'usage.
> 
> Rhaaa, ça m'énerve (pas contre toi hein ), je vois bien qu'on entre dans une nouvelle ère et tout ce qu'on trouve le moyen de faire c'est de reproduire les erreurs du passé. Un jour faudra qu'on se mette à se poser de grandes questions sur la distinction entre la valeur d'échange et la valeur d'usage. Mais je m'égare 
> 
> Edit : La discussion est passionnante cela dit !


On est proche de ce qui se fait en bourse, les valeurs échangées sont toutes numériques et les traders se foutent un peu que ce soit du blé ou de la bouse, mais la valeur d'un bien se fait par sa disponibilité et la valeur qu'est prêt a mettre le voisin pour l'acheter. En fait que sa valeur de création soit nul a peu d'importance, c'est le marché qui fait le marché, si tu en créé trop, sa valeur va chuter en conséquence.
C'est un peu le soucis avec la vente dématérialisée, il faut que ce qui est produit et son coût ne soit pas déconnecté de ce qu'est prêt à mettre le consommateur, si tu dépense 500M pour produire un jeu et que tu ne peux pas espérer en vendre plus d'une caisse, ben tu t'es planté ou que ce que tu as produit ne valais pas ce que tu espérais en tirer.
Ca ne sert à rien de chercher d'autre fautif c'est comme ça.

----------


## Yank31

> Dans un monde "matériel", la notion de propriété a du sens, non pas parce qu'elle est légitime du point de vue des "lois de la nature", mais simplement parce qu'un objet ne peut pas être à deux endroits en même temps. Ta voiture, si elle dort dans le garage d'un autre, c'est que tu ne t'en sers pas. Et on peut tous s'exciter tant qu'on veut, là pour le coup il y a bel et bien de lois de la nature qui font que c'est un état de fait qui ne changera pas de sitôt.
> 
> Cette notion passe à la trappe dès qu'on parle d'objets de jeu (objets virtuels tels qu'une masse +15 endu). La notion même de propriété ne fait pas sens. Tu as peut-être du jouer 200h pour pouvoir l'obtenir, mais c'est uniquement de fait de règles du jeu purement et simplement artificielles qu'il serait trivial de changer (un pauvre drop rate dans une base de sonnées). Bref, mettre une notion de propriété sur un objet que l'on peut dupliquer à loisir à coût nul (virtuellement nul), ça n'a pas de sens.


Ben je suis pas d'accord  ::): 

J'entends ce que tu dis, sur le fait qu'un objet matériel est unique, sur les coûts et tout, mais pour moi c'est pas ça la propriété. J'ai l'impression que tu mets une notion économique (la valeur du bien issue du coût de reproduction, unicité, rareté, etc) dans le concept de propriété. Moi je pense, enfin c'est mon approche de juriste, que la valeur économique voir même la matérialité n'a pas sa place dans le concept de propriété. Je ne dis pas que ça n'a pas d'importance en général, je dis simplement que ça n'a pas sa place pour parler de propriété.

Ce truc est à moi, peu importe qu'il n'ait aucune valeur à vos yeux, peu importe que tu aies exactement le même, qu'on en trouve 1 seul ou 200.000, qu'il soit super facile à obtenir ou nécessite 20 ans d'ingénierie, c'est le mien.

Alors effectivement, dans le contexte d'un objet démat, l'obstacle c'est que l'éditeur a la capacité technique et, à l'heure actuelle, légale, de changer les caractéristiques de "ma" masse +15 endu*, ou me la retirer. Mais après tout l'état peut bien vous exproprier de la maison familiale et la faire raser pour faire passer le TGV ou la rocade.

Est-ce à dire que cette maison ne vous appartenait en fait pas... ?

Bon l'Etat ne va pas changer la taille des murs et la couleur de la moquette via un patch voté en conseil des ministres, je suis bien d'accord. Et il va aussi acter la perte de votre droit en versant une -grasse- indemnisation, ce que les éditeurs ne font pas. Mais on sent bien que la différence entre propriété classique et "propriété" d'un objet démat n'est pas si énorme que ça...

*masse que j'ai achetée sur l'autel des ventes argent réel avec la CB de la société où travaille papa, étant moi-même mineur et connecté sur le compte d'un ami (désolé).




> Non mais en fait, le truc c'est que c'est la notion même de propriété qui est à revoir.


La oui je suis avec toi, je pense qu'il faudrait dépoussiérer le code civil et qu'on y arrive... enfin la JP exposée ici le laisse penser.

Et l'entité créatrice de monnaie... j'avoue n'avoir pas bien lu cet article et pas vraiment compris ce point, ni d'ailleurs comprendre le lien ici. Mais pourquoi pas ?!

----------


## HBK

> Tout ça pour dire que je n'ai rien contre les éditeurs et tout le monde doit pouvoir manger, mais les ToS (ou la licence) ne sont pas la sainte bible et ils doivent aussi s'adapter aux réalités du temps. Et s'ils n'y arrivent pas d'eux-mêmes, se faire un peu pousser au train par la CJCE.


Ah mais ça ce n'est pas moi qui vais te dire le contraire hein !

---------- Post added at 15h29 ---------- Previous post was at 15h26 ----------




> Ca ne sert à rien de chercher d'autre fautif c'est comme ça.


Mais putain mais aaaarrrrggghhh je m'étouffe. C'est quoi cette réplique à deux balles "c'est comme ça on n'y peut rien". La bourse est une pure construction humaine, il n'y a aucune loi de la nature qui justifie son existence. Ce n'est que la résultante de nos conventions économiques bon sang !

Sans vouloir forcément tout casser, on peut envisager d'essayer de mettre un peu d'ordre dans ce bordel ! C'est une pure construction humaine, à partir du moment ou la majorité est d'accord (ce qui est loin d'être acquis, effectivement), on peut l'amender !

---------- Post added at 15h44 ---------- Previous post was at 15h29 ----------




> Ben je suis pas d'accord


Non mais je suis d'accord, c'est juste qu'on n'emploie pas les mêmes mots.

Il est normal que tu puisses revendiquer des droits sur des objets voire personnages qui ont demandé du temps de jeu.

Là ou je ne suis pas d'accord c'est pour parler de propriété. Enfin là il faudrait que GMB nous fasse un rappel de ce qu'est la propriété mais je suis à peu près sur que dans le cadre d'objets de jeu il n'y a aucune définition légale acceptable en l'état.

Et si je ne suis pas d'accord c'est parce que propriété implique droit de revente (comme par exemple le fait de "posséder" une licence d'utilisation et donc de revendiquer le droit de la revendre, un des points cruciaux mis en exergue dans la décision de justice citée dans l'article). Ce droit de revente implique à minima valeur d'échange sur des objets qui n'existent pas, et qui surtout n'ont pas directement bénéficié à la société, sous une forme ou sous une autre.

Quand bien même ils représentent une forme de divertissement (le temps passé à jouer pour l'obtenir) qui est en soi bénéfique à la société, ce n'est pas l'existence de l'objet qui a été bénéfique, c'est le fait que tu ais du jouer pour l'obtenir. I.e. l'objet ne peut pas avoir de valeur en tant que tel car s'il est échangé (contre de l'argent ou non) il rend caduque sa fonction de carotte pour inciter le joueur à jouer, qui est effectivement ce qui lui procure du plaisir et est donc globalement positif.

Encore qu'on peut contester le fait que le simple fait de posséder l'objet virtuel n'est pas une source de plaisir en soi, mais ceci est une autre histoire ...

Mais là il fait chaud, je commence à fatiguer et je n'ai pas envie d'écrire de conneries, donc je demande un temps mort !

----------


## Yank31

C'est bon il est d'accord  :B):

----------


## lecureuil

Nan mais là tu prends des bouts de ce que j'ai dit, tu mix, tu goûtes, tu grimaces et tu conclus à la sauvette... j'ai pas dit que la bourse était une fatalité...
J'ai dit que si t'es un gros manche, que tu développe un jeu (même fantastique) mais que t'es pas foutu de gérer ton budget, ben tu vas te planter et c'est tout... ce sera pas la faute au piratage, ou aux gens qui revendent ou je ne sais qui d'autre de méchants...

----------


## HBK

Je suis d'accord. C'est juste que je ne vois pas trop le rapport avec la discussion en cours en fait  :tired:

----------


## lecureuil

> Je suis d'accord. C'est juste que je ne vois pas trop le rapport avec la discussion en cours en fait


Le rapport c'est que justifier l'interdiction de la revente d'occaz par "les éditeurs de jeux n'arrivent pas à survivre" est un peu facile. Si certains (voir pas mal) ne survivent pas c'est aussi parcequ'ils gèrent pas/mal leur pognon.
Après oui on s'est un peu éloigné du droit...  ::P:

----------


## HBK

Ce n'est pas la seule justification, c'est un raisonnement global. Tu passes d'un modèle ou ce qui compte ce n'est pas combien tu vas toucher de personnes au total, mais combien tu vas toucher de personnes à un instant "t".

Autrement dit, le dévditeur qui gagnera le plus d'argent, ce ne sera pas celui qui vend le plus de jeu dans l'absolu (moyennant une "perte" due au marché de l'occasion), mais celui qui vend un maximum de jeu en un minimum de temps (autour d'un évènement tel que le lancement).

J'ai l'impression que c'est tout le contraire de ce que vous voulez (et qui moi je veux aussi). Toujours plus d’instantanéité et de buzz à la con, et moins de jeux qui tournent sur le long terme, non pas parce qu'on y joue éternellement, mais parce que le bouche à oreille fait son office.

Je sais pas, ça me semble être évident si on réfléchit deux secondes. Et pourtant je le répète, je suis le premier qui aimerait trouver un système qui permettrait de revendre mes jeux démat auxquels je ne joue plus.

----------


## lecureuil

> Ce n'est pas la seule justification, c'est un raisonnement global. Tu passes d'un modèle ou ce qui compte ce n'est pas combien tu vas toucher de personnes au total, mais combien tu vas toucher de personnes à un instant "t".
> 
> Autrement dit, le dévditeur qui gagnera le plus d'argent, ce ne sera pas celui qui vend le plus de jeu dans l'absolu (moyennant une "perte" due au marché de l'occasion), mais celui qui vend un maximum de jeu en un minimum de temps (autour d'un évènement tel que le lancement).
> 
> J'ai l'impression que c'est tout le contraire de ce que vous voulez (et qui moi je veux aussi). Toujours plus d’instantanéité et de buzz à la con, et moins de jeux qui tournent sur le long terme, non pas parce qu'on y joue éternellement, mais parce que le bouche à oreille fait son office.
> 
> Je sais pas, ça me semble être évident si on réfléchit deux secondes. Et pourtant je le répète, je suis le premier qui aimerait trouver un système qui permettrait de revendre mes jeux démat auxquels je ne joue plus.


Mais au contraire, si le jeu a une super durée de vie (le jeu pas le buzz qu'il créé), ses ventes dureront plus longtemps... vu que personne ne le vendra avant de l'avoir terminé. Les meilleurs jeux auquels j'ai joué je les ai gardé.
Par exemple si un jeu a une durée de vie de 1 an, durant au moins la première année il ne devrait se faire concurrence à lui même via le marché de l'occaz. Si un éditeur prévoit une rentabilité de son jeu sur plus d'un an, je doute que ça puisse fonctionner.

---------- Post added at 16h21 ---------- Previous post was at 16h20 ----------

Si en revanche le jeu est moisi, tout le monde s'en débarrassera et il fera un bide.

----------


## Yank31

> Là ou je ne suis pas d'accord c'est pour parler de propriété. Enfin là il faudrait que GMB nous fasse un rappel de ce qu'est la propriété mais je suis à peu près sur que dans le cadre d'objets de jeu il n'y a aucune définition légale acceptable en l'état.


T'es gonflé j'ai pris toutes les pincettes du monde pour dire depuis le début que ça "devrait" "ressembler" "demain" "peut-être" à "une forme de" "propriété"...

GMB qualifie les objets d'éléments de licence. Mais puisque "demain" la licence pourrait faire l'objet d'un droit de propriété, on peut "supposer" que les éléments qui la composent, pris indépendamment, pourraient bénéficier du même régime : c'est à dire un droit de propriété.

----------


## HBK

> Mais au contraire, si le jeu a une super durée de vie (le jeu pas le buzz qu'il créé), ses ventes dureront plus longtemps... vu que personne ne le vendra avant de l'avoir terminé. Les meilleurs jeux auquels j'ai joué je les ai gardé.
> Par exemple si un jeu a une durée de vie de 1 an, durant au moins la première année il ne devrait se faire concurrence à lui même via le marché de l'occaz. Si un éditeur prévoit une rentabilité de son jeu sur plus d'un an, je doute que ça puisse fonctionner.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 16h21 ---------- Previous post was at 16h20 ----------
> 
> Si en revanche le jeu est moisi, tout le monde s'en débarrassera et il fera un bide.


Rester calme, rester calme, rester calme.

Les jeux avec 1 an de durée de vie, ils se comptent sur les doigts d'une main. Et quand bien même, tu te contentes de renverser la vapeur, juste dans un sens qui correspond plus aux jeux que tu aimerais voir plus souvent. Ce que tu sous-entend, c'est quand même un monde ou les seuls jeux qui sont rentables sont des MMO-like qui captent l'attention d'un joueur pendant des mois. Je ne suis pas sur que ce soit ce que vous vouliez vraiment.

De toute façon le problème c'est que je ne vois pas comment le modèle économique actuel va pouvoir perdurer. Les jeux coutent de plus en plus cher à produire et le prix de vente est bloqué pour la simple et bonne raison qui personne ne veut payer ses jeux 150€ (qui est une raison parfaitement légitime, que les choses soient claires). Là dessus il y a un véritable étouffement du marché avec une surproduction incroyable. Je suis un putain de gros joueur qui passe beaucoup trop de temps à jouer et c'est tout juste si je peux jouer à 1/10e des jeux auxquels j’aimerai jouer, qui ne représentent eux même que 1/10e de la production. Va y'avoir des morts et ça ne me réjouit pas, parce que autant il est normal qu'un mec qui fasse de la merde se plante, autant ça fait juste 15 ans que c'est ce qui se passe et on voit bien ou ça nous a mené. On a d'un coté du AAA toujours plus bateau/formaté/mainstream, et de l'autre des titres indés qui tout sympathiques qu'ils puissent être ne sont dans leur écrasante majorité que des "petits jeux" qui ont beaucoup de mal à satisfaire l’appétit de joueurs élevés aux gros jeux immenses toujours mieux foutus, l'évolution technologique aidant.

---------- Post added at 16h54 ---------- Previous post was at 16h52 ----------




> T'es gonflé j'ai pris toutes les pincettes du monde pour dire depuis le début que ça "devrait" "ressembler" "demain" "peut-être" à "une forme de" "propriété"...
> 
> GMB qualifie les objets d'éléments de licence. Mais puisque "demain" la licence pourrait faire l'objet d'un droit de propriété, on peut "supposer" que les éléments qui la composent, pris indépendamment, pourraient bénéficier du même régime : c'est à dire un droit de propriété.


Non mais c'est bien ce que je dis, faut faire gaffe à ne pas coller des notions de propriété "traditionnelle" sur des éléments dont la nature n'a rien de "traditionnelle". Bref, il faudrait inventer un concept de "propriété virtuelle".

On n'est pas dans le caca  ::unsure::

----------


## Yank31

Je viens de lire le topic jurigeek de diablo 3 et déjà je suis content d'y avoir vu les commentaires de GMB sur son style (qui était la raison de mon énervement/frustration à la lecture des articles) et ensuite je constate que Blizzard lui-même a l'air de bien bien patiner dans la choucroute, alternant "achat d'objet" et "transfert de licence" d'un mail sur l'autre... 

Une clarification s'impose.

Et HBK... je sais pas comment on se débrouille, mais j'ai l'impression qu'on ne sera jamais d'accord. Ce que je dis moi c'est que si, on peut très bien coller les notions de propriété traditionnelle sur des éléments nouveaux (le loot d3 par exemple). Ca colle pas encore à 100%, mais c'est vraiment pas loin... tellement que Blizzard lui même semble s'y emmêler les pinceaux.

----------


## HBK

Ah mais qu'on _puisse_, là n'est pas la question !

Tout ce que je dis, c'est que je ne pense pas que ce soit _souhaitable_, nuance !

----------


## Yank31

Ah ben voilà, on va y arriver !

Ben moi je trouve ça bien, même très bien.

----------


## True Duke U

> Les jeux coutent de plus en plus cher à produire et le prix de vente est bloqué pour la simple et bonne raison qui personne ne veut payer ses jeux 150€


Ouais enfin ça, pour le coup, faudrait relativiser avec le marché.
C'est comme pour le cinéma, si les jeux n'ont jamais coûté aussi cher qu'aujourd'hui, ils n'ont jamais autant rapporté non plus. Et c'est d'ailleurs la principale raison de la surproduction : chacun veut s'immiscer dans ce marché qui peut s'avérer très lucratif.

Et pour ce qui est des modèles économiques actuels, il ne faudrait pas oublier le crowdfunding et le free to play qui semblent avoir un bel avenir.

----------


## lecureuil

Il faudrait quand même pas mal relativisé cette histoire de coûts en augmentation. 
Premièrement j'aimerais bien avoir les sources de ceux qui nous disent que produire des jeux c'est de plus en plus coûteux, parceque personnellement, les coûts au sein de mon entreprise si je ne vous les donne pas je ne vois pas bien comment vous pouvez les connaitre. Donc en gros ce sont les studios de JV qui fournissent les chiffres (ou pas) et je doutes qu'ils nous sortent des chiffres expliquant qu'il se gavent comme des cochons en expliquant d'un autre coté qu'ils galèrent pour justifier les DRM et consort...
Ensuite, aux vues de l'évolution de l'informatique (des framework/environnement de dev et autre), des modes de distribution de moins en mois couteux, de la profusion de support pour les jeux ces dernières années, j'ai quand même pas super envie de les plaindre...
Bref, pour moi ça sent le coup de com plutôt qu'autre chose, ça me fait penser à Universal qui se plaignait du manque à gagner du piratage sur internet en faisant un résultat à 2 chiffres...

----------


## HBK

Il y a de ça 10 ans un gros jeu c'était 80 personnes pendant trois ans. Aujourd'hui c'est 300 personnes pendant 2 ans. Fais le calcul.

Ce n'est pas parce que les boîtes ne donnent aucune info qu'on ne peut pas se renseigner par ailleurs.

Édit : À noter que l'explosion des coûts qui est souvent évoquée n'est pas récente. Elle se produit par étapes qui coïncident généralement avec chaque nouvelle génération de consoles.

Édit 2 : Et il est assez peu probable que l'arrivée de la "next-gen" en 2013/2014 cause à nouveau un explosion majeure des coûts de production, pour la simple et bonne raison qu'on commence à toucher aux limites de notre management. On ne peut pas faire croître les équipes indéfiniment.

----------


## Dar

> Il y a de ça 10 ans un gros jeu c'était 80 personnes pendant trois ans. Aujourd'hui c'est 300 personnes pendant 2 ans. Fais le calcul.


C'est pas la faute du piratin si le budget de 300 personnes pendant 2 ans passe à 80% dans la cinématique d'intro du jeu (qui leur servira à embobiner le gogo). L'immense majorité des gus qui se plantent c'est parcequ'ils font de la merde en branche; pas parceque 50000 copies de leur jeu ont été dl- testées-puis désinstallées dans les 10 min.

Diablo 3. Combien de temps de dev ? Combien de budget ? TEH JOKE !
Faut qu'ils arrêtent de prendre les gens pour des cons c'est tout.

----------


## lecureuil

> Il y a de ça 10 ans un gros jeu c'était 80 personnes pendant trois ans. Aujourd'hui c'est 300 personnes pendant 2 ans. Fais le calcul.
> 
> Ce n'est pas parce que les boîtes ne donnent aucune info qu'on ne peut pas se renseigner par ailleurs.
> 
> Édit : À noter que l'explosion des coûts qui est souvent évoquée n'est pas récente. Elle se produit par étapes qui coïncident généralement avec chaque nouvelle génération de consoles.
> 
> Édit 2 : Et il est assez peu probable que l'arrivée de la "next-gen" en 2013/2014 cause à nouveau un explosion majeure des coûts de production, pour la simple et bonne raison qu'on commence à toucher aux limites de notre management. On ne peut pas faire croître les équipes indéfiniment.


 C'est 300 personnes temps plein tout le long du projet? il y a qui dans ses 300 personnes, ce sont tous des devs/ceoncepteurs payés 30000euros par mois?
Le manque de subtilité dans l'analyse peu très faire dire ce qu'on veut aux chiffres hein... 
Et si c'est le cas, qu'est ce qui justifie une telle envolée? la complexité des jeux? des plateformes?
J'avais pourtant l'impression que les outils et les framework "de maintenant" rendaient le taf plus efficient pourtant...
Ou alors on privilégie le tape à l'oeil, et là c'est plus du jeu mais un problème de marketing et de stratégie... 
Les entreprises font des choix, si ils sont mauvais la tentation est grande de le mettre sur le dos d'un autre pour se dédouaner de ses responsabilités.

----------


## HBK

Beaucoup de haine en vous je perçois, jeunes padawans.

Assassin's Creed 3 c'est entre 300 et 400 personnes sur 2 ans (vous pensez ce que vous voulez du jeu, ce sont les chiffres).

Et oui, une grosse partie du taf part dans tout ce qui touche à l'aspect graphique, mais pas que, y'a toute une part pour tout ce qui touche au débug et au polish : vous savez, cette impression d'avoir des jeux "bien finis", bah elle coûte la peau des fesses.

Putain j'ai l'impression de parler à des gosses de 15 ans qui découvrent ce qu'est la production de jeux vidéo.

Même des boites comme Egosoft ou Bohemia qui sont loin d'être des géants doivent embaucher pas loin de 40 personnes à temps plein pour faire UN jeu sur 3~4 ans. Et ce sont des jeux à l'optimisation douteuse et à la finition minable (et pourtant les X et autres ArmA font partie de mes BGE).

Faire un jeu ça coûte la peau des couilles, get over it.

Mais là plus hors sujet tu meurs.

Et je ne vois pas le rapport avec le piratage, mais bon.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Faire un jeu ça coûte la peau des couilles, get over it.
> 
> .


Va dire ça aux indés  ::lol:: 
Faire un jeu tirant parti des technologies modernes en embauchant l'orchestre symphonique de mes couilles et en faisant doubler les personnages par des stars de Cinéma, ouais ça coûte la peau des couilles.
Faut nuancer, tu peux faire des jeux AAA sans pour autant vendre ta reum pour financer le projet. Les 3 Stalkers ont coûté dans les 10 millions. Et même si ce n'était pas parfait, on était loin du "petit" jeu bricolé par 3 gus.

----------


## Dar

> Beaucoup de haine en vous je perçois, jeunes padawans.
> 
> Assassin's Creed 3 c'est entre 300 et 400 personnes sur 2 ans (vous pensez ce que vous voulez du jeu, ce sont les chiffres).
> 
> Et oui, une grosse partie du taf part dans tout ce qui touche à l'aspect graphique, mais pas que, y'a toute une part pour tout ce qui touche au débug et au polish : vous savez, cette impression d'avoir des jeux "bien finis", bah elle coûte la peau des fesses.
> 
> Putain j'ai l'impression de parler à des gosses de 15 ans qui découvrent ce qu'est la production de jeux vidéo.
> 
> Même des boites comme Egosoft ou Bohemia qui sont loin d'être des géants doivent embaucher pas loin de 40 personnes à temps plein pour faire UN jeu sur 3~4 ans. Et ce sont des jeux à l'optimisation douteuse et à la finition minable (et pourtant les X et autres ArmA font partie de mes BGE).
> ...


C'est ce qu'on te dit. Ils feraient mieux de consacrer leur budget à moins de polish moins d'explosions qui claquent moins de cinématiques en 3D next-gen et plus de fond et de gameplay. Leur pognon monstre "get over it" ils le dépensent dans des conneries.
Et aprés, ca chouine derriere le piratage alors qu'ils viennent de sortir une bouze bien finie avec beaucoup de polish comme tu dis mais qui a une durée de vie de 6h. Il est là le rapport.

Et si comme tu le dis ben ca coute une équipe de 200 dèv pendant 3 ans parceque ca coute cher de sortir une bouse bien finie ben faut qu'ils changent de métier parceque tôt ou tard ils boiront le bouillon. Et le plus tôt sera le mieux. 
Marre de la soupe formatée qu'ils nous servent tous maintenant.

Y'a moyen de tirer son épingle dans le jeu video. Faut faire des jeux avec du fond et arrêter avec leur marketing et leur tape à l'oeil.

----------


## lecureuil

> Beaucoup de haine en vous je perçois, jeunes padawans.
> 
> Assassin's Creed 3 c'est entre 300 et 400 personnes sur 2 ans (vous pensez ce que vous voulez du jeu, ce sont les chiffres).
> 
> Et oui, une grosse partie du taf part dans tout ce qui touche à l'aspect graphique, mais pas que, y'a toute une part pour tout ce qui touche au débug et au polish : vous savez, cette impression d'avoir des jeux "bien finis", bah elle coûte la peau des fesses.
> 
> Putain j'ai l'impression de parler à des gosses de 15 ans qui découvrent ce qu'est la production de jeux vidéo.
> 
> Même des boites comme Egosoft ou Bohemia qui sont loin d'être des géants doivent embaucher pas loin de 40 personnes à temps plein pour faire UN jeu sur 3~4 ans. Et ce sont des jeux à l'optimisation douteuse et à la finition minable (et pourtant les X et autres ArmA font partie de mes BGE).
> ...


Mais si tu veux, j'ai juste envie de comprendre et j'aimerais surtout savoir d'ou tu tire tes chiffres (aussi précis)...
Le rapport avec le piratage --> CF DADVSI

J'ai pour ma part l'impression de parler à quelqu'un qui ne sait pas ce qu'est le monde l'entreprise. Que ça coûte cher est une chose, que ce soit rentable en est une autre...
Il y a des tas de truc qui coûte la peau des couille mais qui sont très très rentable, faut pas tout confondre...

PS  : Si tu pouvais ne pas être condescendant ce serait pas plus mal, merci.

----------


## HBK

Oui donc en gros c'est simple, vous n'aimez pas ces jeux qui coûtent 30 millions de dollars à produire. Soit, c'est votre droit. Je ne vois pas ce que ça vient faire dans la discussion cela dit.

S'il y avait vraiment moyen de produire les mêmes jeux pour moins cher, vous croyez vraiment que ces grosses boites capitalistes ne le feraient pas ? Sérieusement ?

Ah et j'aime beaucoup le "moins de polish" aussi, parce que moins de polish ça veut dire plus de bugs, moi je dis ça je dis rien.

Bref, dialogue de sourds.

Edit : Et jusqu'à nouvel ordre, c'est rentable. Pas toujours, y'a des fois des mecs qui se plantent (non pas parce qu'ils font de la merde mais parce qu'ils ne vendent pas, ce qui n'est pas la même chose). Mais globalement, si l'industrie tient encore debout, c'est (en partie) parce que mettre entre 100 et 150 millions dans un Call of Duty, un Halo, ou un GTA, c'est rentable.

Edit 2 : Je ne vois toujours pas le rapport avec la DADVSI ou toute autre loi liberticide à la con.

----------


## Yank31

Vous êtes partis dans un autre monde...

Perso je trouve qu'il y a un problème avec la qualité des jeux. C'est peut-être moi qui vieilli, c'est pas exclu. Mais si je regarde blizzard. Au début ils nous sortent des bijoux : lost vikings, rock n' roll racing, warcraft, diablo, starcraft... world of warcraft. Et j'ai l'impression que depuis le rouleau compresseur WoW, la qualité (profondeur, âme, originalité, j'en sais rien, c'étaient des bombes leurs jeux, ils avaient le coup) a commencé à se détériorer. C'est, de mon point de vue, passé d'une boîte de passionnés capables de vous surprendre et de vous coller, vous et vos potes, des heures devant l'écran, à une sorte de gros poulpe sans âme qui recycle sans plaisir les recettes du passé.

SC2 n'est pas un bon jeu, pour moi. Il n'est, à mon sens, maintenu artificiellement au sommet que par l'émulation autour des "esports". Diablo3 n'est pas un bon jeu non plus. Surtout quand on voit d'où l'on vient (diablo2), la comparaison n'est pas flatteuse. Sans parler des problèmes de connexion, quasiment inexplicables.

Voilà, donc au sein de la même boîte, y'a quelquechose qui s'est passé, causé soit par un facteur intérieur (nouveau PDG, nouvelle structure, actionnariat, etc) soit par des causes extérieures (nouvelle dynamique du marché, logique capitaliste, que sais-je). En tout cas les résultats sont pas beaux à voir. 

Et pourtant je pense pas que blizzard se mette dedans... ou alors pas encore, mais je trouve qu'ils s'y dirigent de plus en plus, vers le bas... peut-être pour ça qu'ils vendent d'ailleurs.

----------


## Dar

> Oui donc en gros c'est simple, vous n'aimez pas ces jeux qui coûtent 30 millions de dollars à produire. Soit, c'est votre droit. Je ne vois pas ce que ça vient faire dans la discussion cela dit.


N'importe quoi t'es à l'ouest. On aime pas les bouses commerciale next-gen avec une durée de vie de 10h qui coute 30 miyons. Tu la vois la nuance ?




> S'il y avait vraiment moyen de produire les mêmes jeux pour moins cher, vous croyez vraiment que ces grosses boites capitalistes ne le feraient pas ? Sérieusement ?


Mais justement on veut qu'ils arretent de sortir ces "mêmes jeux".





> Ah et j'aime beaucoup le "moins de polish" aussi, parce que moins de polish ça veut dire plus de bugs, moi je dis ça je dis rien.


Non mais je préfère 10000 fois un X3 ou un Stalker qui necessitent de passer 3 h à moder et à patcher avant de pouvoir les lancer plutôt qu'un Diablo3 à la finition impeccable mais juste ininteressant passé les 10h de jeu.

----------


## HBK

> Vous êtes partis dans un autre monde...
> 
> Perso je trouve qu'il y a un problème avec la qualité des jeux. C'est peut-être moi qui vieilli, c'est pas exclu. Mais si je regarde blizzard. Au début ils nous sortent des bijoux : lost vikings, rock n' roll racing, warcraft, diablo, starcraft... world of warcraft. Et j'ai l'impression que depuis le rouleau compresseur WoW, la qualité (profondeur, âme, originalité, j'en sais rien, c'étaient des bombes leurs jeux, ils avaient le coup) a commencé à se détériorer. C'est, de mon point de vue, passé d'une boîte de passionnés capables de vous surprendre et de vous coller, vous et vos potes, des heures devant l'écran, à une sorte de gros poulpe sans âme qui recycle sans plaisir les recettes du passé.
> 
> SC2 n'est pas un bon jeu, pour moi. Il n'est, à mon sens, maintenu artificiellement au sommet que par l'émulation autour des "esports". Diablo3 n'est pas un bon jeu non plus. Surtout quand on voit d'où l'on vient (diablo2), la comparaison n'est pas flatteuse. Sans parler des problèmes de connexion, quasiment inexplicables.
> 
> Voilà, donc au sein de la même boîte, y'a quelquechose qui s'est passé, causé soit par un facteur intérieur (nouveau PDG, nouvelle structure, actionnariat, etc) soit par des causes extérieures (nouvelle dynamique du marché, logique capitaliste, que sais-je). En tout cas les résultats sont pas beaux à voir. 
> 
> Et pourtant je pense pas que blizzard se mette dedans... ou alors pas encore, mais je trouve qu'ils s'y dirigent de plus en plus, vers le bas... peut-être pour ça qu'ils vendent d'ailleurs.


Bah j'ai envie de dire que c'est juste normal, malheureusement. C'est la norme dans tous les processus de création artistique (ce qui ne veut pas dire que parfois certains ne parviennent pas à défier cette norme). Au début, tu as de bonnes idées, tu les met en pratique, ça marche, et puis passé un certain temps, les bonnes idées, tu les as mis en pratique, elles continent de marcher, mais elles sont vieillissantes et tu ne parviens pas à te renouveler.

---------- Post added at 13h19 ---------- Previous post was at 13h16 ----------




> N'importe quoi t'es à l'ouest. On aime pas les bouses commerciale next-gen avec une durée de vie de 10h qui coute 30 miyons. Tu la vois la nuance ?


Honnêtement là non, je ne la vois pas. Tu n'aimes pas certains jeux, c'est ton droit (moi le premier, je ne les aime pas spécialement).

Mais dire, "ces jeux ne devraient plus exister". Aheum.

Et passer 3h à patcher un jeu, ce n'est pas "bien". Devoir modder un jeu pour qu'il ne soit plus la bouse qu'a produit le développeur mais la pépite qu'en ont fait les moddeurs, ce n'est pas "bien". C'est cool que le modding existe, et tant mieux pour ceux qui en profitent (et moi le premier). Mais ce n'est pas le fonctionnement nominal que tout le monde devrait souhaiter.

Je suis sur que tu es le premier à fustiger les "jeux en kit" à base de DLC. Pourtant le modding c'est le summum du jeu en kit.

----------


## Dar

> Je suis sur que tu es le premier à fustiger les "jeux en kit" à base de DLC. Pourtant le modding c'est le summum du jeu en kit.


Encore une fois t'as un peu de mal.
Le DLC 90% du temps, c'est du contenu qu'ils suppriment de la release pour pouvoir le vendre ensuite. 
Le mod c'est fait par des amateurs et c'est gratuit. Ca n'a absolument RIEN à voir.

Aprés t'as parfaitement raison, j'aime pas ce genre de jeu et je maintiens que ça ne devrait pas exister. 
L'énorme marché des gogos fan de CoD et Halo ne durera pas éternellement. Les gens sont sacrement cons c'est certain mais y'a quand même une limite qui va être atteinte :appeau:

J'assume ma position. Pour moi le con qui est content de payer un jeu 60E qui a une durée vie de 6h parceque ca claque à la rétine et qu'il n'y a pas de bug oué, c'est un blaireau.
C'est en grosse partie à cause de ce coeur de cible que la majorité de la production de JV est d'une nullité affligeante. On s'adapte à l'auditoire.


Bon j’arrêterai là je suis maintenant totalement HS.

----------


## gros_bidule

Tu n'es pas vraiment HS.
Les gens acceptent tout et n'importe quoi (60€ le déchet video-ludique). Pas étonnant si certains acceptent de renoncer à leur droit à la revente d'occasion (l'éventuelle revente via Steam, c'est pas de l'occasion), du moment qu'on flatte leur égo avec un chapeau TF2.
Ecarter le fessier est entré dans les mœurs.

----------


## barbarian_bros

Bizarrement il me semble que The Witcher 2 n'a pas nécessité 300 personnes pendant 3 ans, et qu'il n'a pas coûté 150 millions de dollars... (plutôt entre 10-et 15 millions pour la version PC)
Bizarrement j'y ai pris beaucoup plus de plaisir, et pendant beaucoup plus longtemps qu'avec Assassin's Creed (surtout le premier, qu'est-ce qu'il est chiant), je l'ai même refait 2 fois pour voir ce que donne l'aventure avec d'autres choix...
Au passage c'est un jeu qui était vendu 49€ dans une boite en carton avec 1 DVD bonus, un CD audio,  une carte, un vrai manuel, un guide des quêtes... et pas 60-70€ dans un bête boitier DVD. C'est aussi un jeu dont le suivi est excellent, et dont les ajouts se trouvent dans des patchs gratuits et pas dans des DLC payants. C'est un jeu sans DRM depuis que le studio l'a patché (contre l'avis du distributeur). Et en plus CDProjekt propose de l'enregistrer sur  GoG pour pouvoir le DL avec ses mises à jour (et au passage on a droit à certains bonus de l'édition collector digital comme l'artbook)..
Le rapport avec le sujet de la discussion? C'est un jeu que je peux transférer (l'install est sans DRM sur GoG) à mon fiston ou revendre à quelqu'un d'autre, mais je n'en ai pas envie, parceque j'aurais peut-être envie de le refaire, et que je veux l'avoir si il leur prend l'idée d'encore l'améliorer ou y ajourter quelque chose.
Alors que les AC, j'aimerais bien pouvoir m'en débarasser une fois torchés, pour peu que j'arrive à aller jusqu'au bout... Mais là c'est plus cher, y'a des DRM (coucou Uplay) et je suis obligé de garder ma licence...

La différence c'est que  CDProjekt Red annonçait en juin 2012 ses chiffres de 2011 :
chiffre d'affaire 2011 de 48,8 millions de Zlotys (environ 15M$)  pour un bénéfice net de 19,5 millions de zlotys (environ 6M$). En décembre 2011 il y avait 2.1Millions d'exemplaires vendus de Witcher 1, et 1.1million d'exemplaire vendus de Witcher 2. (Depuis sont sortis : TW1 version Mac, TW2 Enhanced Edition PC, TW2 Xbox360)...
Je sais pas si Ubi arriverait à faire 6M$ de bénéfice net avec un seul jeu sorti dans l'année et vendu à seulement 1 million exemplaires.
Les chiffres sont ceux du studio CDProjektRed, je ne parle pas des revenus de la maison mère CDProjeckt (qui gère aussi l'édition/distribution de DVD en pologne, GoG,

----------


## HBK

> Encore une fois t'as un peu de mal.
> Le DLC 90% du temps, c'est du contenu qu'ils suppriment de la release pour pouvoir le vendre ensuite. 
> Le mod c'est fait par des amateurs et c'est gratuit. Ca n'a absolument RIEN à voir.


J'ai raison et tu le sais, et c'est pour ça que ça te fais mal.

Un jeu en kit c'est un jeu en kit. Tu fais une fixette sur le fait que ce soit payant ou non parce que comme la plupart d'entre nous tu as été élevé au piratage, avec le petit coté trou rebelz "en fait c'est des maychamps, ils amputent le jeu de contenu qu'ils me doivent ces bâtards !", alors que en fait ce sont bien eux qui font le jeu et qui décident de ce qu'ils mettent dedans ou pas, et ils ont parfaitement le droit de choisir de vendre des bouts de ce jeu à coté (et toi tu as le droit de t'en offusquer, mais pas en prétextant un droit de propriété qui n'a jamais été le tien).

Bref.

Edit : The Witcher 2 c'est un jeu qui a été fait en Pologne, un pays ou les salaires ne sont pas exactement les mêmes que les nôtres. Oui désolé de rester très terre à terre mais c'est comme ça. Et si le jeu n'a pas coûté 150 millions, je serai très surpris s'il n'avait pas coûté au moins 10 millions (soit dit en passant aucun jeu ne coûte 150 millions, sauf peut-être SWTOR, les plus gros jeux c'est 50 millions, le reste part dans les campagnes de pub).

Et je me marre sur le "moi j'ai aimé un jeu qui n'a couté que 3 millions, je suis plus intelligent que les autres  :haha: " ...

----------


## Dar

Ok t'es vraiment un bon gros trop troll et rien d'autre.

----------


## Snydlock

> Le rapport avec le sujet de la discussion? C'est un jeu que je peux transférer (l'install est sans DRM sur GoG) à mon fiston ou revendre à quelqu'un d'autre, mais je n'en ai pas envie, parceque j'aurais peut-être envie de le refaire, et que je veux l'avoir si il leur prend l'idée d'encore l'améliorer ou y ajourter quelque chose.


En fait tu t'éloignes complètement du sujet. Là tu nous parles de DRM alors qu'on parle licences et dématérialisé.
Dans le cas de GoG c'est impossible de revendre un jeu acheté dessus, vu qu'il est lié à ton compte GoG. D'ailleurs, ça doit être marqué dans les CLUF.
Par contre, tu peux l'installer sur autant de PC que tu veux sans limite.
Et tu peux revendre la version boite.

----------


## HBK

On utilise beaucoup le terme DRM en lui associant diverses définitions selon le contexte et l'interlocuteur.

Mais techniquement, DRM ça veut juste dire "digital rights management", ou "gestion des droits numériques" en bon français.

Je ne connais pas GoG, mais j'imagine que c'est un équivalent de Steam, et qu'il s'agit donc, à sa façon, d'un DRM. Un DRM particulièrement souple, certes, mais un DRM tout de même.

----------


## Pyjamarama

Je suppose que Steam serait pour un système de crédits. Par exemple tu vends un jeu et tu obtiens des crédits pour racheter un autre jeu. Seul les éditeurs de jeu y perdrais, et comme c'est Steam les plus forts, tout le monde s'en fiche...

----------


## CaptainGamer

Ce qui est sur c'est que le jeu vidéo des années 1990-2000 et les jeux vidéos actuels sont très différents. 
Les motivations ne sont plus les mêmes. Le jeu vidéo actuel n'est destiné qu'à gagner de l'argent, produire en masse, offrir aux joueurs une expérience immersive très proche du film. Le jeu vidéo est court, visuellement fort mais beaucoup plus générique et beaucoup moins destinés à des niches de personnes.
Au final, le jeu vidéo est une grosse industrie, très proche du cinéma, qui utilise les même arguments pour vendre. On devrait moins parler actuellement de jeu vidéo mais plutôt d'expériences immersives et interactives. 

Comme pour le cinéma, ces jeux vidéos demandent de très grosses équipes avec des postes bien plus diversifiés qu'à l'origine. Toute cette main d'oeuvre coûtent cher et ces sociétés sont parfaitement structurés avec différents secteurs de production. Développeur, designer(graphic, game, effect, character, sound...).
La publicité est omniprésente dans les grosses structures de jeu et pèse très fortement sur le budget du projet de jeu vidéo puisqu'il faut être visuellement présent sur multiples supports et faire le buzz.

En gros, le problème avec ces grosses structures est justement lié à leur position. Ils sont des groupes très renommés, créateurs de hits en puissance et ne veulent être vu que comme tel. Du coup, ils ont besoins d'être vu, d'avoir de la com, de s'assurer une sécurité et cette sécurité c'est justement l'absence d'originalité sur leur hits. Ce sont des sociétés frileuses qui savent qu'elles gagneront plus d'argent en faisant une suite et en attirant à partir de la renommée du titre qu'avec un jeu totalement nouveau, qui ont une réputation à tenir et cela passe par le soucis d'avoir un jeu propre sans bug avec pleins de beta tests. 

Je  suis aussi de ces gens qui rêvent de jeux vidéos à l'ancienne avec une réelle passion et un réel intérêt de créer des jeu pour le joueur et non uniquement pour le fric mais je crois malheureusement qu'on est passé à un stade où le retour en arrière sera difficile.

----------


## HBK

> Je  suis aussi de ces gens qui rêvent de jeux vidéos à l'ancienne avec une réelle passion et un réel intérêt de créer des jeu pour le joueur et non uniquement pour le fric mais je crois malheureusement qu'on est passé à un stade où le retour en arrière sera difficile.


De la même façon que le cinéma continue de produire de petites pépites hors des gros circuits de productions "blockbuster", le jeu vidéo va continuer de produire de "bons petits jeux" réalisés avec des équipes réduites.

Le gros problème c'est que aujourd'hui, soit tu fais du gros jeu qui tâche à coup de dizaines de millions, soit tu fais un petit jeu indé avec quelques centaines de milliers de dollars à tout casser. Les rares qui continent à produire dans le segment intermédiaire des "petits gros jeux" sont étouffés par le marketing des plus gros et ont du mal à faire valoir leur plus-value par rapport aux "petits jeux à pas cher".

Mais je suis persuadé que ce n'est qu'une phase de transition.

Edit : Là par contre plus HS c'est pas possible  ::XD:: 

Quand à la supériorité financière de Steam, elle reste à démontrer. En fait les échos que j'ai de mon coté vont plutôt dans le sens inverse. Steam reste tout petit par rapport à la distribution traditionnelle.

----------


## gros_bidule

> On utilise beaucoup le terme DRM en lui associant diverses définitions selon le contexte et l'interlocuteur.
> 
> Mais techniquement, DRM ça veut juste dire "digital rights management", ou "gestion des droits numériques" en bon français.
> 
> Je ne connais pas GoG, mais j'imagine que c'est un équivalent de Steam, et qu'il s'agit donc, à sa façon, d'un DRM. Un DRM particulièrement souple, certes, mais un DRM tout de même.
> 
> http://www.blary.com/frimousses/capello.gif


Justement, non. GoG est connu pour proposer des jeux sans DRM.
En plus de ça, tu téléchopes le jeu depuis leur plateforme, et après ça tu n'es absolument plus lié à GoG. GoG pourrait fermer que tes jeux seront toujours installables, vu que tu auras gardé les installeurs (tout comme on gardait les cartouches/CD/DVD des jeux d'autrefois).

----------


## HBK

> Justement, non. GoG est connu pour proposer des jeux sans DRM.
> En plus de ça, tu téléchopes le jeu depuis leur plateforme, et après ça tu n'es absolument plus lié à GoG. GoG pourrait fermer que tes jeux seront toujours installables, vu que tu auras gardé les installeurs (tout comme on gardait les cartouches/CD/DVD des jeux d'autrefois).


Au temps pour moi !

----------


## Snydlock

> Justement, non. GoG est connu pour proposer des jeux sans DRM.
> En plus de ça, tu téléchopes le jeu depuis leur plateforme, et après ça tu n'es absolument plus lié à GoG. GoG pourrait fermer que tes jeux seront toujours installables, vu que tu auras gardé les installeurs (tout comme on gardait les cartouches/CD/DVD des jeux d'autrefois).


Mais tout comme Steam tu ne peux pas revendre tes jeux, pour en revenir au sujet.

----------


## barbarian_bros

> Mais tout comme Steam tu ne peux pas revendre tes jeux, pour en revenir au sujet.


Plus exactement tu PEUX le faire, mais tu n'en as pas le droit...  (je peux revendre 5€ mon installeur de The Witcher 2, c'est illégal et je le fais pas mais j'en ai la possibilité, même si le  jeu reste disponible sur mon compte GoG)   Sur Steam je ne PEUX même pas tenter de le faire (en théorie, en pratique suffit de créer un compte par jeu et de le revendre, est c'est illégal aussi).

----------


## Snydlock

Techniquement, si tu le fait, ce n'est pas ton jeu que tu revends mais une copie.

----------


## HBK

Exact.

Mais GoG n'est pas un DRM pour autant (ouais je sais faut suivre).

----------


## Yank31

> Techniquement, si tu le fait, ce n'est pas ton jeu que tu revends mais une copie.


Boudu... non. Techniquement celui qui achète obtiendrait une autre copie du jeu via steam/GoG, et toi tu n'aurais cédé que ta licence (illégalement... ou pas, au vu de cet arrêt). Ce n'est jamais "ton" jeu, c'est toujours "ta licence d'utilisation sur une copie du jeu".

On ne dit pas "Super j'ai acheté diablo3 version boite et j'en peux plus d'attendre le 4 tellement je me suis éclaté". On dit plutôt "Super je suis désormais titulaire d'une licence d'utilisation sur une copie de diablo3 et propriétaire de plusieurs accessoires matériels, et j'arrive même pas à formuler une demande de remboursement à cause d'une erreur 404 affectant le service client". C'est quand même pas compliqué bordel.

----------


## gros_bidule

Ouais mais non, même GoG ne permet pas la revente de licence :
Dans l'état actuel des choses, si tu "vends" l'installeur à quelqu'un, tu as toujours ton compte GoG (auquel tu as sans doute lié _N_ jeux), et donc la possibilité de retélécharger ton jeu. Tu peux même garder ton installeur. Et vu qu'il n'y a ni DRM ni obligation de repasser par Gog pour installer ton jeu, bah tu ne peux pas revendre la licence d'utilisation d'un jeu.
Soit tu vends tout ton compte GoG, soit rien. Le reste étant pas forcément légal, aujourd'hui.

C'est le soit-disant problème du matérialisé : prends Rayman Origins version boite => y'a pas de DRM. Si je te revends la boite, rien ne m'empêche (ça serait illégal, mais qui irait vérifier ?) d'avoir fait une copie préalable de l'installeur (un simple copier/coller du DVD fonctionne). Vu comme ça, rhoulalala, tout le monde va s' "échanger" le jeu gratuitement, et Ubisoft ne va jamais gagner un dollard.
Manque de bol, Rayman Origins a bien marché (pourtant, en plus de l'absence de DRM, il était dispo sur tous les sites de DL & Torrents, et day one). Preuve que même un titre AAA peut être viable sans DRM. Je ne parle même pas des énormes succès indés qui eux non plus n'ont pas de DRM. Le système de revente d'occasion des jeux dématérialisés étant du même acabit (copie facile), vous comprendrez donc pourquoi je n'arrive pas à être d'accord avec ceux qui pensent que ça tuerait le marcher du jeu démat. D'autant que ce sont souvent les mêmes qui disent (là, à juste titre) que le piratage n'a encore jamais tué le moindre jeu.

Puis mince quoi, y'a bien des gens qui revendes leurs musiques (CD) et films (DVD/BR), ça ne choque personne et ça n'a pas tué l'industrie. Alors pourquoi le jeu vidéo ferait-il exception ?
L'industrie du jeu vidéo (et même de l'informatique en général) aurait-elle réussit le formatage des jeunes ?

----------


## HBK

Je ne vois toujours pas ce que cette histoire de piratage a à voir avec le schmilblick.

Y'en a que ça obsède, manifestement  :tired:

----------


## Snydlock

> Manque de bol, Rayman Origins a bien marché (pourtant, en plus de l'absence de DRM, il était dispo sur tous les sites de DL & Torrents, et day one). Preuve que même un titre AAA peut être viable sans DRM. Je ne parle même pas des énormes succès indés qui eux non plus n'ont pas de DRM.


Le fait que ça soit illégal est un gros frein.
Rayman a peu être été rentable mais est-ce qu'il l'aurait été en étant une exclue PC ?
Parce que là, Ubisoft avait juste besoin d'amortir le portage.
Et les indés, leurs jeux sont disponibles sans DRM, le plus souvent lors des HIB, une fois qu'ils ont bien été amortis sur... Steam.

----------


## Yank31

> Ouais mais non, même GoG ne permet pas la revente de licence :
> Dans l'état actuel des choses, si tu "vends" l'installeur à quelqu'un, tu as toujours ton compte GoG (auquel tu as sans doute lié _N_ jeux), et donc la possibilité de retélécharger ton jeu. Tu peux même garder ton installeur. Et vu qu'il n'y a ni DRM ni obligation de repasser par Gog pour installer ton jeu, bah tu ne peux pas revendre la licence d'utilisation d'un jeu.


Ah d'accord, j'ai du mal à visualiser l'opération je ne connais pas GoG.

Tu as raison dans ce cas je suppose qu'on vend surtout une copie, mais il y a bien une licence a accepter avant de pouvoir installer cette copie non ?

----------

